# I had a great sail today.



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread is for those sails that are really nice. When the wind is just about perfect. The sun is shining. Water's beautiful. People you really dig are hanging out with you. 

You take a deep breath and thank God you took up sailing. THAT is what this thread is all about.

So, tell us about yours...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

So I'll start.

Today was just what I described above. It was just me and my two boys (6 and 10). The wife was shopping with her mom (forced into it more like - she's not a big shopper). It was the first time for just the 3 of us.

Anyway, the wind was in the 10-15 knot range, so it was fresh but really nice. A bit of drama coming out of the slip. The shear pin on the prop broke. Why is it that it always happens after you back out into the fairway? After nervously trying to get forward gear to engage - with no luck - I just kept it in reverse, flipped us around and backed back into the slip.

Into the water with a pair of pliers tied to the stanchion and a new pin that had been stored under the motor cover - and 10 minutes later we were underway.

I let the 6 yo drive as we motored out of the marina. I was taking the bungees off the main when I heard the 10 yo saying "no the other way" pretty emphatically. I looked up and we were 30 feet from the rocks. I jumped into the cockpit, swung the tiller around, and waited for the blood pressure to go back down. The 6yo just giggled.

The 6 yo kept us motoring into the wind and we hoisted our sails. Then the 10 yo drove us for a couple of miles the passed me the helm and went below for Oreos and a book.

The boys would pop back up and help me with each tack and steer for a couple of minutes - then back to the snacks and sodas. That's cool - it was just great being out there with them. I had that "sigh" moment.

I decided not to try to run the GR course for obvious reasons - but had a blast sailing with my boys.

Tonight the 6 yo said, "Someday I'm going to have a sailboat too." Music to my ears.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sometimes a BFS doesn't have to be a BFS to be a BFS. Sometimes it is the crew more than the conditions that makes a sail memorable. Treasure these moments, Smack, because they grow up waaaayyyy too fast.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Dude- you need to get them an el-toro or opti! They will love it; and they will learn early.


----------



## ericread (Feb 23, 2009)

Saturday (6/5/2010) was a really nce sailing day in the San Diego harbor. 8-12 Kt winds, somewhat gusty and overcast. Not the normal San Diego weather as it was a bit cold, but enough wind and gusts to give us a very nice sail. The upside is that the SD sailors are so spoiled that it wasn't very crowded out there.

Eric

Edit: A bit cold in San Diego means 65 degrees F. So I guess I really shouldn't complain about that.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

We took the SJ21 out on Lake Hattie today, for our second sail of the season. The lake is now 80% of its full size, so there's room for a small boat to play a little. The winds were steadier in direction than summer winds, but they came in alternating 10-minute blocks of 8kts and 20+. One little spell had us plowing a rut into 28kts, a bit much for this early in the season. We got lots of practice furling and unfurling the jib. 

No speed records set, but it sure is nice to be back on the water. And this year, the boat will live on a mooring ten minutes from home. Gonna be a fun summer.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Smack, pretty cool when a youngster likes something you love to do. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Tonight the 6 yo said, "Someday I'm going to have a sailboat too." Music to my ears.


Smack, it just takes one to start that seed growing. You are lucky to have them so close, my daughter (an only child) grew up too fast and now lives in Boston area with her husband (a golf person, not a boat guy), and my 2 granddaughters, the youngest almost 2 and the oldest 3½. The oldest loves sailing with granddad and sits, on many winter's day, in her house over looking her snow covered yard and draws pictures of sailing and sailboats.

When she was one I gave her a rocking dory instead of a rocking horse. She has grown into a boat person so far. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

On Saturday we had a wonderful 'though short sail on Corpus Christi Bay with winds strenghtening from 8 to 12 knots. We have been enjoying having our son here. He is a Marine Pilot and has returned to CC to be an instructor pilot at the air station. It was his first opportunity to get out on the boat with us and with smooth water and light winds we were able to just cruise along and have a five hour conversation without a care in the world. One of the nice things about light air is I don't worry so much about something breaking an our GOB. Anyway light air smooth water and 85 degrees was pretty wonderful.
John


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Corpus was a gorgeous town when I last lived there in 1972. I used to enjoy strolling down Ocean Dr. from St. Luke's to the bridge.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys are right. Sailing with your kids...really sailing with them...teaching them... watching them pick it up...it's as good as it gets.

I know it will go too fast. it already is. I'm trying really, really hard to let each moment soak in and not let it just slip by.

I really envy CD. He and his wife are doing what should be done. The closeness they are building is better than any pot of gold out there.

Now that I'm getting a little misty...somebody please tell me to HTHU and get to FC.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nah, ya need times like this to be a fully rounded sailor...


----------



## FlyNavy (May 14, 2009)

My two guys are now 20 and 19 and we still sail together now that they are home from college for the summer…just that they always have friends along. 
Still, it’s all good especially when each is asking for some helm time even if it is only to impress their girl friends. 
What really was a treat however was watching each of them pick up windsurfing…they really did learn some thing from their sails with old dad.
It’s hotter than Hades here in Texas right now so we’ve taken to evening/night sailing…nothing better than dinner on the boat and a trip round the lake under the stars. Even mom likes it.


----------



## Sn0wman (Jul 7, 2006)

Had one this past weekend. It was our first sail in our new to us boat after 9 months of fixing, re wiring, re rigging, varnishing, and worrying. The wife and I just completed ASA 101 and 103 1 month to the day. 

My wife and daughter were excited and I was nervous. The weather was perfect, Grand Traverse Bay, mid 70's with a nice 7-9 mile an hour wind. We motored for a bit, to get a feel for the boat and how she handled, took turns doing figure eights and seeing how long it takes to stop. Feeling more comfortable we raised the main and turned off the motor. My wife skippered the whole day while I did what ever she said. After about an hour of tooling around trying different points of sail and tacking and gibing we settled into a nice reach and relaxed. 

My moment was looking at my wife with a happy smile, enjoying the day and seeing my 7 year old daughter sprawled out on a cockpit bench tapping here feet to the Jimmy Buffet she requested while telling her mom how this has got to be the best day ever. In that moment I knew all the work, worry and struggle to get a boat, fix it up and get out on it was worth every bit of it. 

We were having so much fun we didn't want to quit so we got a transient slip, took the kid to her sleepover, and the wife and I had a quiet dinner and a great bottle of wine on our new boat. Got up the next morning and sailed some more. The second great part, wife asked when can we do that again.

Thanks sailnet for all the motivation to do this.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Sweet....


----------



## peptobysmol (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, 
Had a great sail today. Took the wifey and BIL (for the first time) and sister out on the boat. Had some good breeze and was a Very active day for Hefner. Blazed to the other side or the lake and back while circumventing the races for the evening. Too bad I ran past most of the craft out there.  
Now only if i could get the wifey to get out on the rail...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Another great weekend. Steady 10 knots yesterday. Didn't race, but anchored and swam and fished with the wife and kids - and some friends.

Livin' is good on a sailboat.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Sn0wman said:


> My wife and daughter were excited and I was nervous. The weather was perfect, Grand Traverse Bay, mid 70's with a nice 7-9 mile an hour wind.


Very nice! Way back when, a couple of families for a total of about 9 would pile into our Rhodes 19 and sail out to Marion Island (what's this 'Power Island' stuff all about?) for a weekend camping trip. Years later I still think they were some of the best sailing adventures ever had! GT Bay, both west and east are great places for day sailing and short overnight trips!


----------



## FlyNavy (May 14, 2009)

Just spent three days in a row sailing in the Dominican republic on a little Hobie Wave. Got soaking wet, chased down some 50 foot "pleasure cruise" boats and had a great time with my wife and each of my sons. Nice vacation.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Had no wind on Saturday but Sunday was great. Was blowing about 8-10 and we were able to get on a good course and just cruise the lake. Both out and back in. My daughter thought it was very awesome, got a thumbs up and a "heck yeah!" when I asked her if she was having fun. The boy crewed quite nicely for me on those few occasions when we tacked. We were sailing the club's Pearson 26, performed quite nicely. Hoping the next time is just as good.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Two weekends of sweet winds and weather*

Last weekend the a friend and the admiral and I sailed from Marblehead to Rockport, MA. Normally about a 4 h trip at just under 5 kts average. Winds were in a very favorable direction and we had a beam reach/broad run in 10 kts apparent for the whole way up, Boat averaged just over 6 kts and the seas were 1 ft or less while the temps were in the mid 70's. We went a little further north of the Rockport and played around in 22 kt winds. We changed headsails to depower the boat and blasted around for an hour or so at 5.5 kts closehauled at a comfy 15 deg heel.

Next morning, T-storms were predicted to roll in around noon, so we left early and had to motor about 40 minutes as the wind was on the nose. Once around the tip of Cape Anne, the winds were just hovering around 10 kts and between a closehaul and close reach direction. Temps were in the mid 60's We left the smaller jib on in case the T-storm rolled in sooner than expected. Still, we averaged 4 to 5 kts on one tack all the way to the hook. T-storms rolled in about 5 PM, but the winds died just after we arrived and the temps really heated up (85 deg), before the boomers came through.

This past weekend, on Saturday I raced on an Etchells and we had some decent winds until the second race. No wind meant cancel, but the wind picked up nicely on the ride back to the dock. Grabbed some late lunch and talked a friend into a evening sail on my boat. Left the hook at 7 PM with the the Genny up and sailed out 3 NM on a beam run/reach averaging 4 to 6 kts in 6 to 12 kts apparent. Did a 180 and headed back in in winds 8 to 16 apparent on a close reach. Off the boat by 9 PM and downing a frosty cold one 20 minutes later.

Next day, the Admiral and I sailed of the mooring at 10 AM ish under wispy clouds and bright sunlight. Headed out and zig zagged up wind 8 to 12 kts for about an hour and a half, catching every boat that we "raced". Headed back and sail almost all the way to the mooring. Turned out that the was nicest part of the day for sailing. Skies started to turn grey, winds picked up, and rain shower came through about 3:45.

Can't complain about any of the days that I have gone sailing this year. Most have been super nice.

DrB


----------



## thorrad (Jun 18, 2010)

So this one was from a little while ago but it does go down as the best single day I have had on a boat so here goes. 

I started out with the family leaving the dock at 9am into what looked and felt like the perfect day. I had no idea how good it was going to get.

We have to lock through to get to the salt water here in Seattle and we were all a bit nervous about it with the wife liking to be very well prepared as she has crewed under very unforgiving captains in the past. I allowed her time to get things ready to her specs before I started into the lock and things went smoothly. Locking through is a fun experience with kids and they had a blast as we went down with the negative tide that morning. 

We made our way out of the channel into Puget sound and were following the wind south to Blake Island. It was the first time I have gone there so I had spent some time going over the charts beforehand. For me the planning is almost as much fun as the voyaging so I had been in heaven since before my wife even got up...

Since the wind was with us and it was very light we motored down to the island, a journey of only a few miles that took around an hour. 

Lunch was had swinging on a buoy just off shore. I didn't have a dinghy at that point so beach exploration was out and we spent our time watching a group of ROTC campers operate a landing craft just north of us on the shore. A cool thing to see! 

After lunch I raised the main and unfurled the genoa and we just sailed out of the anchorage and off to the west northwest. A few tacks later had us up a couple of miles and heading into Eliott Bay. Along the way we spotted a harbor seal, several sea lions and even a small harbor porpoise. The sun and the freshening breeze were music to my soul as we sped along at hull speed tack after delightful tack. we mad our way for about three hours across the sound this way and that beating to windward in calm seas and about 10 knots of wind. It was awesome! 

Eventually I got ready to head for home. The wife had gone to sleep forward with our daughter while my son and I sailed so when I started the motor and drove for Shilshole we timed it so we wouldn't have to wake her until i really needed her on deck. As it turned out, there was only one issue with the whole trip. We had to wait for a very slow train at the train bridge before we could enter the locks but that was a minor annoyance. 

The lock back up was smooth and easy and in this case we looked like professional mariners hooking our lines and standing by while the rest of the rabble flowed in after us. There was a lot of yelling at other boaters behind us and there were near accidents in the lock far behind but we confidently held our heads high in the knowledge we had set ourselves up to have a great locking experience. This time there was a lot more attention in the lock and we had another great time going through. 

Arriving home at the slip I was so very happy to have had the day out on the sound. It felt literally like I had spent a week on vacation. The family was completely happy and had a great time. 

Since we live aboard I hope to have many more like this one... What a lovely day.


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been looking forward to posting this up for a bit now but my nice sail was the first sail of the year for me this year. I'm up in BC, Canada and we've got an area called the Indian Arm which is just inside the Burrard Inlet which is what Vancouver is situated around.

The day was one of our first sunny warm days and it was a perfect day to go for a day sail. I needed to air out the sails and the opportunity just couldn't be passed up. Off I went with my day off of working to just straight enjoy the beautiful warm sunny day that we so irregularly get on the BC coast until summer hits.

The wind was just right from the moment I got out there and it managed to push me all the way up to the turning point to head north towards a place called Deep Cove and further on to a marine park, power dam and a place called Wigwam Inn (old building now owned by one of the expensive yacht clubs around here) which sits close to a very nice waterfall and picnicking area.

Once pushed up to there on a pretty much straight run, I turned a bit and sailed on reach for some fun and then headed back on a close reach which got some nice speed up in an area where it's rare (other than the occasional tanker) to have somebody in your way and in fact is a great chance to catch up to another sailboat or two and have more fun.

I would love to be able to put it in even more nice words and write a whole story but to honest a picture, and in this case a video, speaks for itself: The Periwinkle Catboat and Stargazer Blog: First sail of 2010 for Stargazer (video) I hope it's nearly as enjoyable as the actual day was for me.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's what's great about Texas...well, Austin: We're still sailing.

Very nice little sail today. The winds were 20 knots gusting to 32 (true). Nothing crazy, just breezy.

As I mentioned elsewhere, we currently have a 4hp OB on the _Smacktanic_, which is woefully wimpy. On the way out of the marina, pushing into 25 knots of wind, the bow kept wanting to fall off and the motor couldn't compensate. We barely clawed away from the rocks of the lee shore. Must get bigger motor.

We threw up a reefed main and beat into the wonderfully fresh breeze. The sun was shining, it was in the high 70's. Things were nice.



















We kept seeing this boat with a hopped up main (above) laying over with the gusts (full main and maybe 70% of their headsail). On the one hand, I gave them a mental fist bump for pulling down the FC rail dip, on the other the fact that they weren't really controlling the boat made me very embarrassed for them. I mean c'mon, you do actually have to sail.

After a while, they came back around and snuck past us (we were still under reefed main only). It was a nice looking boat so I yelled over my scotch and asked what it was. A Pearson Flyer they responded as they laid over on their side again despite 6 people on the rail and ran over a buoy. I face-palmed. It was, however, a fast boat. I was stoked.

So, out came the 150 and we started chasing them. What a day!




























Nothing crazy. Nothing deserving of a BFS. But a hell of a lot of fun sailing in big wind and chillin'.

A year ago, this would have been a BFS. Now, it was kind of the perfect day.

I love 30 knots and flat water.

PS - For the whiney-ass doubters:


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahhhhh ... I knew a fix would show up sooner or later if I kept my eye on this thread


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Flat water at 30 kts? How do you get that? That must be nice.

I had a nice sail today as well. Well, perhaps not as nice as yours (of course at 20kts of wind my boat would pretty much capsize under bare poles  ) - but on the other hand I get to do 8kts in 12kts of wind.

Crappy photos taken with iphone. 

















Here is 7.5kts - top speed was about 8.1. I am sure a better sailor could do more but I like to keep it safe.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice brak! 

As for the flat water, I sail on a lake. So it can be blowing 50 knots and we'll only get 4' waves. It's really kind of fun.

Man, is there anything better than sailing? I mean anything????


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Ready about! Hard a Lee!*

Smack

When my 27 year old son was 5 or 6 his role aboard "Sea Mouse", our Rhodes 22, was to push the tiller across on each tack. With both hands, he would push it ahead of him while walking across the lazerett hatch. Those were priceless sails. BFS for sure! "Ready about!..... Hard a Lee!" were words he very quickly learned to anticipate. He will be cruising the Maine coast with us this coming season. Lucky me! Ha!

Down


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice one, Smack! Lake sailing gets dissed a lot, but it is a world unto its own. Frequent tacks & jibes, more upwind work than ocean sailing, and winds that vary 20 kts and 120 degrees. Some truly excellent all-around sailors (Buddy Melges, et al) have been inland lake specialists. True, we know nada about currents, tides, navigation, self-steering, or swells, but we can trim sails, steer fine, and change gears with the best of em. And we tack forty times a day, so we get pretty good at it. 

37 mph is stout. Did it build to that and hold, or was it one of those blasts that come screeding off the dunes without warning, knocking the water flat and turning it gunmetal gray? Some of those gusts remind me of the Bikini Atoll H-bomb tests -- a shockwave traveling at horrifying speed while you scramble to get a reef in and the jib under control. We've been caught by 50 kt winds thus unprepared. It makes for a crowded few minutes. But with no waves, it's more noise than actual danger. Ain't gonna roll you.

We took some experienced ocean sailors out on our pissant mountain lake this year. They said it was the hardest sailing they'd ever done, because the boat never settles down. It's always hunting for a groove, & not quite finding it. Just when you think you have the sails balanced, the heel correct, and the right amount of helm dialed in ... the wind changes 30 degrees and 10 knots. *sigh*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bobmcgov said:


> Nice one, Smack! Lake sailing gets dissed a lot, but it is a world unto its own. Frequent tacks & jibes, more upwind work than ocean sailing, and winds that vary 20 kts and 120 degrees. Some truly excellent all-around sailors (Buddy Melges, et al) have been inland lake specialists. True, we know nada about currents, tides, navigation, self-steering, or swells, but we can trim sails, steer fine, and change gears with the best of em. And we tack forty times a day, so we get pretty good at it.
> 
> 37 mph is stout. Did it build to that and hold, or was it one of those blasts that come screeding off the dunes without warning, knocking the water flat and turning it gunmetal gray? Some of those gusts remind me of the Bikini Atoll H-bomb tests -- a shockwave traveling at horrifying speed while you scramble to get a reef in and the jib under control. We've been caught by 50 kt winds thus unprepared. It makes for a crowded few minutes. But with no waves, it's more noise than actual danger. Ain't gonna roll you.
> 
> We took some experienced ocean sailors out on our pissant mountain lake this year. They said it was the hardest sailing they'd ever done, because the boat never settles down. It's always hunting for a groove, & not quite finding it. Just when you think you have the sails balanced, the heel correct, and the right amount of helm dialed in ... the wind changes 30 degrees and 10 knots. *sigh*


Dude, you _nailed_ it. That is exactly what it's like. And I keep telling those guys like Dog - who talk down their nose to us lake sailors, that we're just better sailors than they are. 3 days on the same tack? Freakin' slackers. Heh-heh.

The wind was steady at 22 knots with very frequent gusts to what you see above. That 32 knots hit us just after we'd gotten out of the marina - which caused the scare with the outboard. We'd reefed the main at the dock and once it was up it was a pretty mellow ride even with the gusts. And as you know, you can definitely see those gusts coming on the surface of the water, so you just need to stay frosty on the sheets.

I'm really amazed at how well the C27 can point into stiff wind, even with only a reefed main flying. It's such a great boat. And we are getting very good at sailing upwind and working our tacks and jibes. We smoked a Bene First 30 a few weeks back because it couldn't point as high as we could.

Later the gusts mellowed out a bit, so we threw up the 150 and had a freakin' blast. It was too much headsail for that much wind (110 would have been perfect) - but it's what we had so we rode it.

I've sailed in 40 knots once (pretty scary) and seen 50 knots once while at the slip. The latter was insane. I was really glad I wasn't out in that. But you're right, it's just the wind (not waves) so it's such a great learning experience in terms of concentrating on dealing with the boat itself and not worrying about sea state.

On step at a time!

Sincerely,

Buddy


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

downeast450 said:


> Smack
> 
> When my 27 year old son was 5 or 6 his role aboard "Sea Mouse", our Rhodes 22, was to push the tiller across on each tack. With both hands, he would push it ahead of him while walking across the lazerett hatch. Those were priceless sails. BFS for sure! "Ready about!..... Hard a Lee!" were words he very quickly learned to anticipate. He will be cruising the Maine coast with us this coming season. Lucky me! Ha!
> 
> Down


Down - I'm going to have to use "Sea Mouse" on the _Smacktanic_. That's great.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Smack,

I am flattered! 

I named my first "big" boat (a 12' aluminum skiff) "Sea Mouse" when I was 12 years old. It has graced the transoms of a couple since. It got me and my 12 footer locked through the Troy, NY federal lock by ourselves one night. I tied up to the approach dock, walked up to the lock keeper's office and told him the Sea Mouse wanted to lock through. We were headed to lake Champlain. The lock was already empty. He didn't say a thing; just opened the lock doors. I got lifted into the Champlain Canal all by myself that August evening. I have wondered if the name triggered his reflex to open the lock doors without asking any questions. He did exclaim when he saw what entered. I slept in some farmers barn along the Champlain Canal that night. Ha!

Down


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great time today on the lake. Winds a steady 12 with gusts to 20, 58 degrees, not a cloud in the sky. Really nice.

I love NYD sails!


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

What a way to start a new year. Glad to hear you got out to smackdaddy


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

snowdawg said:


> What a way to start a new year. Glad to hear you got out to smackdaddy
> 
> Sailing 2011 pictures by dwheatley - Photobucket


Holy crap dude! Fantastic scenery! You sail in a gorgeous area.

Great job on the vid. And you're right...no better way to start the year.

Happy New Year dawg.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

All of you four season sailors probably take your boats for granted, and you don't even realize it. Up here, where the season runs from early April to late October (if we're lucky... I'm still waiting for someone to show me the downside of global warming),I want to log as many miles during the season as possible- every day counts, and the clock never stops ticking. The deadline is halloween- on 10/31, the marina is CLOSED- boats are out, gate is locked, seeya, sayonara-bye-bye. usually, most boats are hauled long before then. Only real die-hards or procrastinators stay hull-wet past October 15th, since that is when the ex-wife weather starts- cold, miserable and unkind to man. This year, we had an extraordinary October- warm, sunny days with decent wind. if October is described as the shoulder season, this year had shoulders like the Packers defense in a good year, and we took full advantage of it. here's the story of the last sail of the season.
This year saw a new addition to the loose membership of the Dock Six Sailing Club and Rum Drinking Society. Gavin and Sylvia joined our merry band of misfits when they decided that Dock Six was a good home for their new-to-them Siren 17. It turns out they make their own wine. Further turns out that SWMBO and I liked drinking it, so the Sirenistas became a welcome addition aboard Whiskeyjack, the defacto clubhouse of our little club.Their Siren was no bluewater boat, with a trolling motor for an auxiliary and rigging that was so suspect it could have been named Soze, but they sailed it like it was the FDNY- when others were coming in, they were heading out. They tore their jib when Sylvia fell through it trying to keep their unrestrained anchor from flying off the bow, and that sorta shortened their season. One of their goals was to cross the bay and see the lighthouse out on the end of Long Point. By the end of September it hadn't happened. The first weekend of October is the Thanksgiving weekend up here, and SWMBO and I celebrated on the boat in balmy weather, and the Sirenistas joined us for a drink, but didn't have time for a sail as they had turkey-related family obligations. Sylvia mentioned that they hadn't achieved one of their goals, to see the lighthouse, and I suggested we head over together before the end of the season. We promised to keep in touch but their schedules were kinda hectic over the next couple of weeks, and nobody could make any promises and that was where the nascent plan was left. We could all smell the end of the season and nobody knew what tomorrow would bring; Lake Erie sailors look at sailing in October like Mike Wallace looks at buying green bananas. We didn't see the Sirenistas for a couple of weeks. I checked their lines whenever I was on the dock, but they hadn't been around. I fired off an email to them on the Thursday before the last weekend of the season, suggesting that they join us on Sunday around 11-ish for a raid on the lighthouse, if the weather was favourable. No reply.

Sunday dawns beautiful. i climb into the cockpit to enjoy my morning coffee, and barely need a sweatshirt but definitely need sunglasses. It looks like a nice day to get some white flappy stuff raised, so we decide to leave as scheduled. No sign of Gavin and Sylvia. We cast off, and as we head out the fairway toward open water, my wife looks behind us and sees a figure running down the dock waving a bottle of wine. We return to the dock, snag the Sirenistas and head back out into the beautiful day.
The lighthouse is about 15 nm southeast of our marina, so figure a 6 hour round trip, best case. Sunset was right around 5 pm, so we were gonna be burning all the daylight we had...


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Well what a way to start the new year. Got to go out sailing on Summer Boost with Brad(Bene505) what a nice boat. we left his dock about 9:30am temp was around 40 no wind what so ever, so we motored over to Stamford ,Ct and tied up at Brewers and went in to town for lunch. Got back to the boat around 3pm to start heading back to home port - Glen Cove, NY . It was 14nm one way. We were able to sail most of the way back with full spinnaker flying. Got back around 6:30pm . I'm sure Brad will post some pics.Thanks Brad


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

snowdawg said:


> What a way to start a new year. Glad to hear you got out to smackdaddy


Hey Snowdawg... nice outflow in Howe Sound yesterday!... your location says N Van but that looks like Squamish to me! 

We were out for NewYears, stayed overnight at Bowen Island's Snug Cove. Cold (for here) at -6C overnight - cabin heaters got a workout. We met up with 3 other boats in our club and enjoyed the tail end of the Howe Sound outflows going over and coming home. Despite the wind in Howe Sound, English Bay was glassy calm, as it is this morning... but still a nice winter scene.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaiser Sose, Mike Wallace and Green Bananas in the same post. You have a gift my friend.

Well done.



bljones said:


> All of you four season sailors probably take your boats for granted, and you don't even realize it. Up here, where the season runs from early April to late October (if we're lucky... I'm still waiting for someone to show me the downside of global warming),I want to log as many miles during the season as possible- every day counts, and the clock never stops ticking. The deadline is halloween- on 10/31, the marina is CLOSED- boats are out, gate is locked, seeya, sayonara-bye-bye. usually, most boats are hauled long before then. Only real die-hards or procrastinators stay hull-wet past October 15th, since that is when the ex-wife weather starts- cold, miserable and unkind to man. This year, we had an extraordinary October- warm, sunny days with decent wind. if October is described as the shoulder season, this year had shoulders like the Packers defense in a good year, and we took full advantage of it. here's the story of the last sail of the season.
> This year saw a new addition to the loose membership of the Dock Six Sailing Club and Rum Drinking Society. Gavin and Sylvia joined our merry band of misfits when they decided that Dock Six was a good home for their new-to-them Siren 17. It turns out they make their own wine. Further turns out that SWMBO and I liked drinking it, so the Sirenistas became a welcome addition aboard Whiskeyjack, the defacto clubhouse of our little club.Their Siren was no bluewater boat, with a trolling motor for an auxiliary and rigging that was so suspect it could have been named Soze, but they sailed it like it was the FDNY- when others were coming in, they were heading out. They tore their jib when Sylvia fell through it trying to keep their unrestrained anchor from flying off the bow, and that sorta shortened their season. One of their goals was to cross the bay and see the lighthouse out on the end of Long Point. By the end of September it hadn't happened. The first weekend of October is the Thanksgiving weekend up here, and SWMBO and I celebrated on the boat in balmy weather, and the Sirenistas joined us for a drink, but didn't have time for a sail as they had turkey-related family obligations. Sylvia mentioned that they hadn't achieved one of their goals, to see the lighthouse, and I suggested we head over together before the end of the season. We promised to keep in touch but their schedules were kinda hectic over the next couple of weeks, and nobody could make any promises and that was where the nascent plan was left. We could all smell the end of the season and nobody knew what tomorrow would bring; Lake Erie sailors look at sailing in October like Mike Wallace looks at buying green bananas. We didn't see the Sirenistas for a couple of weeks. I checked their lines whenever I was on the dock, but they hadn't been around. I fired off an email to them on the Thursday before the last weekend of the season, suggesting that they join us on Sunday around 11-ish for a raid on the lighthouse, if the weather was favourable. No reply.
> 
> Sunday dawns beautiful. i climb into the cockpit to enjoy my morning coffee, and barely need a sweatshirt but definitely need sunglasses. It looks like a nice day to get some white flappy stuff raised, so we decide to leave as scheduled. No sign of Gavin and Sylvia. We cast off, and as we head out the fairway toward open water, my wife looks behind us and sees a figure running down the dock waving a bottle of wine. We return to the dock, snag the Sirenistas and head back out into the beautiful day.
> The lighthouse is about 15 nm southeast of our marina, so figure a 6 hour round trip, best case. Sunset was right around 5 pm, so we were gonna be burning all the daylight we had...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Was out yesterday, even got to play ice breaker. Went to the town across the sound from me, ie Kingston, and there was ice in the marina! Figure there is a larger stream that is flowing freshwater in, very little water movement, even tho there are some 12' tides right now, fresh on top, lows in the low 20's.....frozen to about 1/4-3/8" or there abouts. 

Good sail most of the way over, then wind died, I motored us to the marina, Hot chocolates or coffee;s for all, then wind was 5-7 on the way home vs 2-4'ish on the way over. Great day out.
Temps were in the 30's......

marty


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Faster said:


> Hey Snowdawg... nice outflow in Howe Sound yesterday!... your location says N Van but that looks like Squamish to me!
> 
> We were out for NewYears, stayed overnight at Bowen Island's Snug Cove. Cold (for here) at -6C overnight - cabin heaters got a workout. We met up with 3 other boats in our club and enjoyed the tail end of the Howe Sound outflows going over and coming home. Despite the wind in Howe Sound, English Bay was glassy calm, as it is this morning... but still a nice winter scene.


Watch out, Faster! You're gonna make 'em jealous!


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Faster Points for Identifying Squamish. Didn't you say you spent some time up there? Hopefully this year I will move the boat a little closer to home. Had a beautiful mourning wind up there 10 to 15 knots, until about 1:30 when they shut off the wind machine. Still some of the best sailing I have done this year so far 

Ps thanks for fixing the post


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

justified said:


> Well what a way to start the new year. Got to go out sailing on Summer Boost with Brad(Bene505) what a nice boat. we left his dock about 9:30am temp was around 40 no wind what so ever, so we motored over to Stamford ,Ct and tied up at Brewers and went in to town for lunch. Got back to the boat around 3pm to start heading back to home port - Glen Cove, NY . It was 14nm one way. We were able to sail most of the way back with full spinnaker flying. Got back around 6:30pm . I'm sure Brad will post some pics.Thanks Brad


I'm going to post details and pictures in this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/70795-sailing-every-week-so-far-fall-winter.html

(Cross linking these two threads together to make it easier for future readers of either one of them.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

On the way out of Kingston, yes that is ice......









Mt Rainer flavored ice cream cone!









northern middle cascades









Mt Baker a bit farther north









Leaving my marina, looking west to Olympics.









Yes saturday was a great day to be sailing!

marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Bluto, when I click yer links I get "Content not found".


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Smackdaddy, You must be alot nicer than that MUG shot. Kids even like you.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful Bluto!!!

Oma - yeah, I'm a hit pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Smack,

I realized the links were from my daughters FB page, and may not load. So I probably was uploading the pics to imageshack, and linking them here when you could not see them. So you should be able to see the pics, from your reaction yes!?!?!?!!!!

You need to come up and sail here, lovely place all year. Granted temps were in the low to upper 30's saturday. Sunday the wind was a bit better, but did not get out.

There will be another weekend at ludlow if you want to meet bob perry and others with his design boats. IIRC late july or august?

marty


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

... so, to make a long story short, any sail in October is a good sail.... but this one was much better than most.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> ... so, to make a long story short, any sail in October is a good sail.... but this one was much better than most.


Very nice bl!!!!

I think it might even be appropriate to say...WoW, dude.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Light winds today - but it was upper '60s, sun was shining, and we took a newb out - who's now hooked.

Nice day.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

WTG Smack ! hooked another one


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I had a BFS two days worth over the weekend..........oh, knee deep power both days does not count? but it was a BFS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> I had a BFS two days worth over the weekend..........oh, knee deep power both days does not count? but it was a BFS!!!!!!!!!!


Big Freakin' Ski? Yeah it counts!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice spring break weekend on the Gulf:










Was in the follow-boat helping to bring a dude's 16' Wilson(?) back to his place across Aransas Bay in 25 knots and 4' chop. Good times:










I'll stick with my 27 footer thanks.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright Smacker,

You've beaten me to the water by two sails this year and I'm not havin' anymore of it!

I finally made a shake-down cruise after all the winter maintenance. Weather was mid-60's (F), a steady 10kt breeze from the NW, no wave action to speak of, and sun, sun, sun.

The auxiliary ran perfectly, all the new winches are _sooooooo_ nice to use, my masthead VHF antenna gives much better reception. The new, all-rope halyards run much more smoothly in their new sheaves. The rig is tuned right, there was no mast movement in the wrong directions.

This is going to be a good season!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice bubble! That's what I'M talking about!


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another month or so and the ice will be gone.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

omaho5 said:


> Another month or so and the ice will be gone.


Are you serious? Jeez that sucks. Hang in there dude.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Yeah it has been seasonably cold here in the NW US, but at least I can sail 24/7/365 if I want to. could not do the 6 months in, 6 months out because of ice in the water etc..... Too freaken expensive for the little time one has to sail etc.

Heading out sunday, and the next two weekends minimum.

Marty


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

KeelHaulin said:


> Dude- you need to get them an el-toro or opti! They will love it; and they will learn early.


Oohh! And if you're not a power tool guy, this would give you the excuse to buy some so you could build an Opti with them!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man - another priceless day. Very nice, steady 15 with only a few gusts to 23. Flew all the canvass we had - and had a blast. Hit 8 knots at one point according to the GPS!

Big wind, and a couple of hotties in the cockpit:



















And, if you've ever wondered if a C27 can point...oh...it can point...(check out the windex):










And after Bluto's hammering on my sloppy main, I realized a couple of the slugs are broken...in addition to it being all bagged out. I've got some work to do...










Great sail today.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Smack,

Maybe I'm crazy but it looks like you have a LOT of room left on your boom. Is your outhaul completely slack? I'm wondering if that sail is really right for your boat and if someone slapped a Catalina insignia on it.

Time to go shopping man!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Outhaul is cranked. The mast and boom are actually from a C30. The PO lost the rig before I got into it - and replaced it with the beast you see before you. I think the PO's name was Surfesq.

Now, enough about my crappy sails...DO YOU SEE THAT THING POINTING LIKE A MOFO?!??!?!?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sorry smack, had the windex pointing straight ahead today. Need to look up wind speeds, knot meter said 18-25, felt stronger. Had a double and 110 up, hitting hull speed upwind! always fun when that happens.....

Altho David aka dodenja, had a bad day, he got RC duty. so he had to sit in the boat per say in 2-5' seas for 4 hrs or so. Oh well, I got a first......then again, only two other boats showed up, and they were in the faster division, one dropped out, ie the 40', so it was up to the 31 ie other boat, and my 28' boat to show folks we small buggers can sail today! Hit close to 9 surfing on the way home, not sure about GPS speed, as we had at least a 2-3 knot current with us home. Getting around the far buoy, we wer going sideways on port tack faster than forward which was at 5.8-6.1 knots...... current could have been faster at that point, need to see if there is a chart for that buoy......

Marty

Marty


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

It’s all a matter of timing

Sort of got out today, But my timing was way off. I tired to sail out of Squamish harbor this morning but found the weather not what I was expecting. 
Checked weather before we left home and Environment Canada was calling for 15 to 20 knots from the north. Not bad, sounds like a good day. Checked the weather from the beach as we got to Squamish and things looked pretty good. 15 to 20 like they said. Got the boat prepped (maybe an hour) and out into the harbor and its blowing a gale. Hmmmm My guess was 30 to 35. Due to experience (or lack of) we decided to bail and head back in. It was just bad timing 
And half way back timing struck again. 
I forgot the tide was running out and Squamish has a very narrow channel in the harbor at low tide. It was like hitting a very large marshmallow. 
(Curse you mud flats. That’s twice. ) 
After 10 mins of doing pirouettes in the channel I managed to slide free and sulk back to the marina. Day is done. Right? Not!
Timing 
Pulled up to my dock. I have done this quite a few times now and docking into my slip is pretty easy. Just as I line up for my slip the wind catches my bow pushes me off of it. I slipped it into reverse to try and keep control and I end up spinning 180 and backing into the slip beside me which was empty. 
Okay now I’m done. Pull the boat back into its own spot and put it to bed and went to town. Had a nice meal and a few laughs and then drove back down to the beach that we first checked in the morning.
It’s blowing maybe 15 to 20 knots. What the %#@!

Timing is everything 

P.S. there is no such thing as a bad day sailing. Its either a Good Day or an Interesting Day 
I had a Good Interesting Day!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Outhaul is cranked. The mast and boom are actually from a C30. The PO lost the rig before I got into it - and replaced it with the beast you see before you. I think the PO's name was Surfesq.
> 
> Now, enough about my crappy sails...DO YOU SEE THAT THING POINTING LIKE A MOFO?!??!?!?


Ah, now I understand. Yeah, you're pointing pretty high. That's cool!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

snowdawg said:


> It's all a matter of timing
> 
> Sort of got out today, But my timing was way off. I tired to sail out of Squamish harbor this morning but found the weather not what I was expecting.
> Checked weather before we left home and Environment Canada was calling for 15 to 20 knots from the north. Not bad, sounds like a good day. Checked the weather from the beach as we got to Squamish and things looked pretty good. 15 to 20 like they said. Got the boat prepped (maybe an hour) and out into the harbor and its blowing a gale. Hmmmm My guess was 30 to 35. Due to experience (or lack of) we decided to bail and head back in. It was just bad timing
> ...


Sounds like you did the right thing bailing. 30-35 starts becoming work.

As for the curly-cue docking procedure...as long as you didn't sink your boat or someone else's - I'd call it a success.

Timing....and perspective.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Smack, has the BFS thread faded from the scene? Is this thread taking over? We are back from our very soggy trip to San Francisco’s South Beach last weekend. Two major storms rolled through in the span of three days. On Friday, we had to wait for a lull (15kts) to back out from our slip. Fortunately, we didn’t have a jib already bent on so we were able to run up our Dacron blade in the rain and we tucked in two reefs at the dock. We had sustained winds in the mid twenties with gusts to the mid thirties when crossing the South Bay and with the winds from the south and the 30+ NM fetch, needless to say, we had our share of nasty slop. The moon’s perigee this weekend contibuted for some nasty current action at the entrance to South Beach and plenty of surge action while we were docking. Saturday’s storm was even more intense with winds gusting into the upper forties and heavy rain (I have new found respect for those who sit out hurricanes.) If you read today’s ‘lectronic latitiude, you will see that there were multiple sinkings on the Bay. A few headsails and a lot of canvas work was shreaded in South Beach. Sunday was the best day of the weekend insomuch that it was a series of squalls that marched through and although we saw some build into anvils, no thunderstorms. We got real lucky that for the most part, squals went by us on either side allowing for our jib and main to dry out from Friday’s drenching. We were able to get everything down before Alameda got hit by a squall so we didn’t have to dry out sails in our garage. All-in-all a pretty nice trip – the folks at SBYC couldn’t have been nicer and we got to hear a lot about the preparations for the next America’s Cup. So, when I go to the pump-out dock next weekend, do I write about that here or in the BFS thread?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GeorgeB said:


> Smack, has the BFS thread faded from the scene? Is this thread taking over? We are back from our very soggy trip to San Francisco's South Beach last weekend. Two major storms rolled through in the span of three days. On Friday, we had to wait for a lull (15kts) to back out from our slip. Fortunately, we didn't have a jib already bent on so we were able to run up our Dacron blade in the rain and we tucked in two reefs at the dock. We had sustained winds in the mid twenties with gusts to the mid thirties when crossing the South Bay and with the winds from the south and the 30+ NM fetch, needless to say, we had our share of nasty slop. The moon's perigee this weekend contibuted for some nasty current action at the entrance to South Beach and plenty of surge action while we were docking. Saturday's storm was even more intense with winds gusting into the upper forties and heavy rain (I have new found respect for those who sit out hurricanes.) If you read today's 'lectronic latitiude, you will see that there were multiple sinkings on the Bay. A few headsails and a lot of canvas work was shreaded in South Beach. Sunday was the best day of the weekend insomuch that it was a series of squalls that marched through and although we saw some build into anvils, no thunderstorms. We got real lucky that for the most part, squals went by us on either side allowing for our jib and main to dry out from Friday's drenching. We were able to get everything down before Alameda got hit by a squall so we didn't have to dry out sails in our garage. All-in-all a pretty nice trip - the folks at SBYC couldn't have been nicer and we got to hear a lot about the preparations for the next America's Cup. So, when I go to the pump-out dock next weekend, do I write about that here or in the BFS thread?


Hell no...the BFS thread ain't dead! As a matter of fact, we've just been waiting (like forever) for someone to finally rate. I'd say you rate.

This thread is for mellow, pleasant sails that didn't cause you to spill your drink.

Post moved accordingly...


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to know I can risk a post here.  
My shake down yesterday was a disaster. 
Headed out in good warm calm conditions intending to put it all up and check everything was connected OK.
Weather turned sour about half a mile out, white hoeses every wereuke main jammed round the roller boom and the Jib ran out in an wind assisted uncontrolled unfurl.  
Still I was out. 
Safe sailing


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Well smack,

My sail yesterday was probably a BFS. Looked up wind speeds at the marina, they were in the 30-35 range from 11am to 3pm, 3-5 was 25-30. Being as the race started about 12:05, finished about 3:20..... I guess we were out when race specs say no racing with sustained winds over 22mh! eeps, I guess that is why the two most recent FC;s of club were out, no one else but the C&C that tried to sail with a full main, and a rollerreefed genoa. He had NO reefs in that thing! Could not believe it.

Oh well, not to go look at some tide charts to see if I can find a current at the buoy........We did 1st in division and 2nd overall, then again, the 2n OA was dead last too!LOLOL

marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

centaur - sounds like a rapidly flawless deployment of the sails brother! Nicely done!

bluto - dude, 30-35 is BFS. I don't care how you cut it.

+++++++++++++++

Now, remember people, this thread is for AFOC-level sailing...pleasant, no-heel-flat, chatting in the cockpit while eating cucumber and pate sandwiches and drinking tea, sails puffily lazing about, daintily quiet so you can hear your kids fighting down below, etc.

Don't get me wrong....this mellowness is a great part of sailing. It's needed on occasion. Hence this thread.

But if it's blowing 30+ screeching through your rigging, your sails are reefed/completely bladed out, your admiral is puking her cucumber and pate sandwiches over the side while being buffeted by green water, your kids are completely silent and trembling in the v-berth, and your mad cursing at the helm can barely be heard over the din...THAT goes in the BFS thread.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Smack, what does “AFOC” mean? And how does it relate to nice, easy going sails? 

The Smacktanic is looking pretty good and if you are constantly moving at hull speed, you must be doing something right. Your photos look pretty interesting. Would you care for a little kibitzing? Your mainsail has a lot of belly and the draft is way far forward and you say that you have max halyard and outhaul on? Something doesn’t sit right with me. Can you do a couple of things for me? Get your “P” and “E “ dimensions and mark those locations on your mast and boom with black electrical tape. Then, the next time you have the main down for cleaning (or in your case, repairing), measure it too (it might have a shrunken bolt rope or streched Dacron.) Use the marks as a triming guide so you see if halward and outhaul are really working for you. Is your bolt rope in the boom track? 

<OYour clew reef line is all wrong. The line should go up through the new clew and back down to the boom (I think the previous owner tied it to that eye strap on the boom.) The reefing line should also be lead the end of the boom as it not only pulls down, but also back, so you get a nice flat sail. You also have a ‘flattening reef” which is that clew just above the regular one. If you run a line from that (lot of guys splice the line to the clew) back to the end of the boom you can flatten the lower third of the sail when the wind pipes up. That way, you can fly your main at full hoist longer, before you resort to reefing

You have way too much tension on your topping lift. That line should be slack when sailing. When it is taught, it takes away the effectiveness of your vang which you need as you have end boom sheeting. Speaking of which, your vang is backwards, cleat should be on the lower fiddle block. Adjust the angle of the cam cleat if necessary. Or better yet, route it back to the edge of the coach roof and put the cleat there. You will find that you will use the control a lot more if you can readily reach it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GeorgeB said:


> Smack, what does "AFOC" mean? And how does it relate to nice, easy going sails?


Ahh - ancient history...

"AFOC" refers back to when I first came to this site a few years ago - drawn in as a newb by the best sailing thread in the history of sailing forums: *Fight Club For Sailors*.

Upon my enthusiastic agreement with the fact that sailing big is all that, I was jumped by a bunch of prudish, uptight, angst-ridden, manchicks that ensured me that sailing big is stupid and will immediately kill anyone that attempts it. This clique of goofs were collectively known as AFOCers since they all huddled in the following thread to complain about newbs and plan ambushes on people they didn't like: *I'm and ass and full crap*

To save everyone having to read the thousands of pages from each thread, here's a quick summary (where AFOC and POS crew are the same bunch):

*Fight Club Lurker Orientation*

It's all better now. They came around.



GeorgeB said:


> The Smacktanic is looking pretty good and if you are constantly moving at hull speed, you must be doing something right. Your photos look pretty interesting. Would you care for a little kibitzing?


Hell yeah! That's why I post photos of my crappy sails. On the one hand, I know I'll get blasted for everything I do wrong. But that's how I'll learn. From guys that actually know and do. So, seriously, kibitz away any time!

As for speed, I'm definitely not CONSTANTLY hitting hull speed, but I'm getting better for sure...especially when there's a nice stiff wind. I still suck at milking light wind conditions.



GeorgeB said:


> Your mainsail has a lot of belly and the draft is way far forward and you say that you have max halyard and outhaul on? Something doesn't sit right with me. Can you do a couple of things for me? Get your "P" and "E " dimensions and mark those locations on your mast and boom with black electrical tape. Then, the next time you have the main down for cleaning (or in your case, repairing), measure it too (it might have a shrunken bolt rope or streched Dacron.) Use the marks as a triming guide so you see if halward and outhaul are really working for you. Is your bolt rope in the boom track?


First, keep in mind that this is a really old main - very bagged out. And what you see in photo 1 is the sail on a very close haul, and photo 2 on a beam/broad reach. I do have the halyard seriously cranked - and the outhaul as cranked as I could get it. I need to re-rig the outhaul to give it more purchase. And yes, bolt rope is in the boom track.

All that said, I'll do the measurements you recommend.



GeorgeB said:


> Your clew reef line is all wrong. The line should go up through the new clew and back down to the boom (I think the previous owner tied it to that eye strap on the boom.) The reefing line should also be lead the end of the boom as it not only pulls down, but also back, so you get a nice flat sail. You also have a 'flattening reef" which is that clew just above the regular one. If you run a line from that (lot of guys splice the line to the clew) back to the end of the boom you can flatten the lower third of the sail when the wind pipes up. That way, you can fly your main at full hoist longer, before you resort to reefing


Got it. Right now the reefing line does run to a sheave on the boom - but the sheave is just aft of that 1 reef cringle - not far enough back. I'll work on the rigging for that and get it right.

Had no idea about the "flattening reef". Very cool. I'll rig that as you say as well.



GeorgeB said:


> You have way too much tension on your topping lift. That line should be slack when sailing. When it is taught, it takes away the effectiveness of your vang which you need as you have end boom sheeting. Speaking of which, your vang is backwards, cleat should be on the lower fiddle block. Adjust the angle of the cam cleat if necessary. Or better yet, route it back to the edge of the coach roof and put the cleat there. You will find that you will use the control a lot more if you can readily reach it.


On the topping lift...I'll loosen it. It's not really rigged correctly anyway for any significant adjustment...which leads me to a question: Does the TL do much for sail trim or is it primarily to hold the boom up when slack?

On the vang, I actually flipped it a few months ago to make adjustment easier and quicker from the cockpit. Even so, aside from the very basic understanding that the vang helps keep the boom down on reaches/run, I'm not really sure about when/how to make use of it apart from that.

Thanks for taking the time to critique (same to Bubble, Bluto, etc.). It's always good to get feedback.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The topping lift is just to hold the boom up when the main is down, not for sail trim.

Do they race on your lake? If you sign on as crew for a local racer, you'll learn a lot, very quickly.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

[Smack, as Bubble said, the topping lift only supports the boom when the sail is down. Keep it on while hoisting (and lowering) the main so the slugs won’t bind in thier track. Mains usually stat bagging out from the leach first (caused by constant poor trim or flogging while motoring). To check for that, hoist on a calm day (or in an upwind slip). Release the TL, but no vang and just the minimal mainsheet tension. Stand back and check to see if the boom is perpandicular. The lower the boom end, the more blown the sail. If your TL is too short, get a longer line. It doesn’t support much weight, so you can get cheap, quarter inch line to replace it.

From your picture, you can see that the belly is deep and the draft is way forward. This is a “power up” trim which is great for accellerating from tacks and puffs, but inefficient for maintaining speeds. It gets you heeled over, but wouldn’t you want to convert that force that is shoving your boat under water to instead be the force that is driving you forward? Banding the mast and boom will help us in figuring out how to pull the draft back.

<O
When the boom is over the traveller track, use the mainsheet to adjust twist (you have a nice “closed” leach in the photo). When the boom is no longer over the track, the vang controls twist and mainsheet does the angle of attack. Going deep, you want a closed leach and a lot of van pressure. Likewize, in a big puff downwind, you want to instantly release vang so you don’t round up. The van is a lot easier to control when the cam cleat is on the lower fiddle block. It is too easy for it to slip out of reach with the way you have it now. You should be able to adjust the angle of the cam cleat on the block. If that doesn’t help you, consider splicing in a short (six inches?) pendant on the lower block. You can eye splice some dynema or make up a wire pendant at your local West Marine.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GeorgeB said:


> [Smack, as Bubble said, the topping lift only supports the boom when the sail is down. Keep it on while hoisting (and lowering) the main so the slugs won't bind in thier track. Mains usually stat bagging out from the leach first (caused by constant poor trim or flogging while motoring). To check for that, hoist on a calm day (or in an upwind slip). Release the TL, but no vang and just the minimal mainsheet tension. Stand back and check to see if the boom is perpandicular. The lower the boom end, the more blown the sail. If your TL is too short, get a longer line. It doesn't support much weight, so you can get cheap, quarter inch line to replace it.
> 
> From your picture, you can see that the belly is deep and the draft is way forward. This is a "power up" trim which is great for accellerating from tacks and puffs, but inefficient for maintaining speeds. It gets you heeled over, but wouldn't you want to convert that force that is shoving your boat under water to instead be the force that is driving you forward? Banding the mast and boom will help us in figuring out how to pull the draft back.
> 
> ...


Now that is a sail trim clinic! Thanks GB. I've got some gear to buy, banding to do, and practice to enjoy. I added your posts to the Salt's thread. Great stuff. Thanks, man.

However, I'll buy from SN. Way cheaper and way more fun than WM.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> centaur - sounds like a rapidly flawless deployment of the sails brother! Nicely done!


Thank feck I put stop knots in the sheets. Reckon I,ll be ready for BFS posts when I get round to sailing with one wet shoe. 
Hardly likely in a Centaur. 
Safe sailing.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Well, 2 of 3 races canceled due to lack of wind, one that did go off, finished 2nd OA, even with a faster class starting 5 min behind me. still go 1st AS in division, and somehow with 40 secs to spare, 1st OA! never had that happen, so hopefully tomorrow continues with some wind.............felt good at least tonight! or was it the 2 beers, 3 glass's of vino at the dinner party?!?!?!?!


----------



## FlyNavy (May 14, 2009)

Had a great sail Saturday evening. Afternoon temp in North Texas was about 87 degrees with a steady wind from the NW at about 15 kts , clear skies…just a beautiful afternoon. We went out on our 8,000 acre lake with another couple at about 5:00 PM. Since the lake has two legs, a SW to NE leg on the western side and a N to SSE leg on the eastern side, we planned a simple inverted V float plan. Since the wind was fresh and steady and the wives more anxious to talk than sail, we elected to go with the full main and kept the jib down and shock corded to the deck.
The trip up to the NE corner of the lake was a simple single leg followed by a long downwind run to the bottom of the SE leg of the lake. As the sun began to go down we came about and started what we thought would be an easy close reach with a couple of tacks back up to follow our course in reverse. 
The wind began to pick up and the temperature dropped from 87 at 5:00 to about 60 at sunset. Wind speed increased to a steady 20 kts with gusts to 30. Every wave had a white cap. On our way up the lake we came across one other boat, a Catalina 32 running downwind with just their main. We passed about 30 yards abeam one and other, beers were hoisted and hoots/hollers exchanged. The waves began to build up to about three feet and we were getting spray over the bow pretty regularly. Pointing up pretty high, our forward progress was acceptable and the angle of heel was minimal…keeping the wives happy.
The wind continued to increase as did the wave height and the spray. Wind breakers were donned and the women threw on some blankets as well. GPS had us traveling at 6 kts into the wind. I was working the rudder pretty hard to keep our position relative to the now 30 kt gust to 40kt North wind. The boat handled exceptionally well and everybody was really enjoying the speed.
Getting to the apex of our inverted V, now more of an upside down U, we swung downwind back toward home and clocked in at 8.5 kts running into the backs of and over the 4 foot waves.
Now for a question: The top of the main was flogging somewhat on our upwind leg, as the wind was howling at this point. If I were to turn any further away from the wind, the sail would fill…. so I worked the rudder to keep us right on the point between flogging and heeling too far for passenger comfort. What was unusual for me was how the boat reacted when I got too high into the wind. Twice, although my sail was full, I lost all rudder control and had it hard over without any boat response. What I’m guessing is that I was essentially a wind vane, unable to head down wind and unable to come across the wind either.
Can anybody explain the physics of this situation? We all really enjoyed the sail and are hoping for another heavy wind day to do it again.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

*Sunday was one of those days*

It was a spur-of-the-moment decision to go sailing and my wife decided to stay home. Too bad as it was about as good as it gets. As I was getting ready I noticed the wind was just right to sail away from the dock, 30 minutes later it has shifted 180 degrees but I dealt with it and made a perfect departure under sail. I did find the need to motor-sail part way up the ICW to Clearwater pass as I couldn't stay in the channel without tacking and I take it easy on myself when solo. I'm an hour from the pass and sailed into the Gulf at noon.

My last boat was a Westerly Padgent 23; bilge keels and a spade rudder made for so-so speeds but quick handling. The only self steering set up I ever made work was a jib sheet to tiller with a strong bungie and it was still iffy. Today I started toying with self steering set-ups. I discovered this boat (Morgan Tiger Cub 28) will self steer like a dream, with one small bungie. Both beating upwind and reaching back to the pass, she was a hands-off deal once set up properly. It was cool walking around, going below to fetch a drink, etc. while she comfortably made hull speed. My weight didn't seem to make much difference forward or aft, the wind was steady and she was holding a steady course. It was good. I took three short vids. BTW when I say I was naked it isn't entirely true; I was wearing a PFD.







When I say big boat, maybe a hundred people .........

DB


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Made it out yesterday, after work. Winds from the south at 15kts, gusting to 25kts. Sunny and in the high 70's, but it's been so cold here for so long, that the cold water chilled the breeze once you got on the water.

I had kept the reef in the main from my last trip, and bent on my small jib. There is definitely nothing un-manly about reefing. With efficient sail shapes, I was riding fast and comfortably in 2 foot waves out in the Chesapeake Bay. There was only one other sailboat, sailing under jib alone. He was flogging his sail and wobbling around a lot so I gave chase to make sure he was ok.

Once I was close enough to determine that he wasn't in any kind of trouble, I veered off into the Bay, bounding along at almost 6 kts on a close reach, spray splashing over the foredeck.

After a while, I turned east and flew back into my river on a beam reach, going even faster. The new winches are the shizzle. I can trim much faster and easier now. Once inside the river mouth, I have to head north to get to my dock, so I was able to sail all the way home without the motor.

The last little bit is tricky though, as the river gets very narrow and makes 4 sharp turns. The breeze gets very shifty and puffy. 

Any day you can sail off or onto your dock without the engine is a great day.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, bubble, - that was definitely one fine sail, dude! 

And Dirt..looks like a freakin' blast! You must have done some nice sail trim for solid self-steering like that. Very cool.

No motor starts and stops is definitely impressive in my book.

You know, I love this thread. This is what it's all about. We can talk all day long about gear and boat design and politics and whatever else - but it's really all about getting out in the boat and getting that stupid smile on your face.

BFS or tame....doesn't matter, it's sailing baby! Keep the stories coming!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Got all sail up today after I cleared the harbour, no mishaps. 
Great couple of hours of light but steady wind from the South at about 10kn.
Tacked toward the Skerries before the fog rolled in and St Patrick's Island disappeared agus Rocabilll LH. 
Saw a couple of prawn boats in the mist and decided it was time for lunch.
Wasn,t too bad once I picked up the coast, bathed in sunshine, but what a fabulous way to pass a Sunday morning. 
Safe sailing


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice cent! Did you have prawns for lunch?


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Very nice cent! Did you have prawns for lunch?


Thanks Smack. Am a sucker for the all day breakfast, anyway we are too near the Winscale uranium reprocessing plant, seems to have a spill into the Irish Sea evey other week, to chance glow in the dark local seafood.  
Safe sailing


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a bunch of nice sails the past few weeks, from sneaking out a few minutes early from work, picking up my sailing buddy and heading out for an hour long hoon around the area, dipping the rails and generally having a blast, to today. Bright blue skies, the Admiral decided she was brave enough for the conditions so after putting my new long-shafted motor back on (what a difference that made!), we headed out and met up with friends on their Cal29. The wind was a littler more than the forecast, so to keep the Admiral happy I threw a reef in the main, didn't need it but there you go, kept it nice and flat for her. Anyway, just a nice hour or two out there, sailing alongside mates (and trying to sail slow enough for him to keep up), taking some nice photos etc. I reckon we're getting towards the end of the decent sailing winds in this area now, summer is much less exciting, but really looking forward to getting out in the sunshine more. This is his boat, hopefully he will email me his photos of my little tub and I'll put them up too


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's the Admiral and I 

Easy for the Coast Guard to spot:


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

After investing a lot of cash and labor setting my boat up with an asymmetric spinnaker, I've been determined to get proficient with it. After much discussion with experienced friends, I've finally got the launch procedure down. I can consistently get a clean hoist without hour-glassing it or wrapping it around the forestay.

Yesterday's breeze was from the south, steady at 10-15 kts. My only crew was Otto and one of my 17 yo daughters. I always pre-brief the procedure, I find that reviewing the steps really helps.

We put the boat on a reach, eased the sails out, I hand over the tiller and go on deck to pull all the strings. A clean hoist, trim the 'chute quickly, and then drop the jib.

I go back to the cockpit and decide that I'll trim the chute and keep the kid driving. I like to see how deep downwind we can go, and still make effective use of the asymm. I find that if I overtrim the main some, you can really get the 'chute centered, and out in front of the boat and drive deep. We were positively hauling ass, about 7kts in 10kts of breeze, (25' boat) with a nice, big rolling wake streaming off of the stern.

Just once, I wish there was someone in another boat to take a photo!

We came screaming into the Rhode River and had to turn into the channel which put us DDW. I went wing-n-wing, but it was still very difficult to keep the 'chute full. It wasn't the prettiest thing.

We pre-briefed the douse as the channel got narrow and more crowded. Kid goes into the v-berth and pops the hatch, grabs the lazy sheet. I put Otto on the tiller, jump up to the mast with the working sheet in hand. I blow the sheet, and start easing the halyard and the kid performs a perfect recovery. The sail is dry and safe in the v-berth.

I put up the jib, and we sailed to within 75 yards of my dock before the surrounding hills cut off the breeze and we had to motor to our slip.

The asymm will be a useful tool in my racing arsenal this year, if I can get good with it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man I'm jealous! Nice work dude!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - I'm seriously stoked. My dad is coming to town this weekend and I finally get to take him on his first sail ever. The weather is looking great...sunny, 10 knots, etc.

I'll report back next week. I'm headed off to the boat to get the empties and dirty underwear all cleared out.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Good luck on the sail of a lifetime! Watch his emotions closely and if he shows white knuckles it might time to head for the bar.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait - we'll be coming from the bar! You mean go back?!?!?!


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

We went out sunday with my two daughters and a friend for each. Both friends had never been on a sailboat. The wind was predicted to be 10 to 15 kts building to 25 in the evening. The seas were at 2' seas and 3 to 5' swells, not bad. I checked the wind at the East Santa Barbara bouy and it was reported at 6 knots with seas at 1' to 2'. Very mild. We set up everything and cleared the breakwater and headed straight out. Immediatly we were going 6 to 6.5 kts and healing about 10 degrees. I let the guest steer and she had a blast. She had no idea that we were moving as fast as we were. As we got furthur out, the wind was building and the seas also. We took some spray over the bow but everyone was having a ball. After an hour and a half we turned around and it got real exciting! We were on a beam to broad reach with the swells coming from the port stern. We averaged over 7 knots with occasional bursts over 8! This in a Catalina 30. My wife sugested we reef but I said i am ok and the boat was handling it well. We just flew back in. I did not want the day to end.

Other than one of the guests getting sick and then feeling better, it was a perfect day.


----------



## TheMist (May 2, 2011)

First post here  

Had a wonderful sail last sunday. Moved my girlfriend's parent's boat from storage to their Marina. Not much more than a 3 hour trip. They own a Pearson and it's a lovely boat. The sail was perfect- Wind at our backs the entire way. Ran around 6-7 knots from start to finish. Sun was out and the water was calm. Truly a perfect first sail of the season.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey mist - just saw your post. Welcome to SN dude!

I had a GREAT sail yesterday in Galveston Bay. The winds were a steady 15 with gusts to 20+, so it was nice and fresh.

We were on a PSC 37 - and that is one hell of a boat! JRP - I now see the appeal. She was cutter rigged and we were flying absolutely everything (jib, yankee, and full main) and she was rock solid. We measured 7.4 SOG at one point - so we had her cranking right along.

I promised the skipper that I would be on my best behavior in the forums so as not to embarrass him for his kind choice to invite me aboard. He's the real deal - so I'll happily oblige...in the short term, of course.

Another really cool thing is that I got to meet SN's own RTB and his wife. Great people.

I really do love this sailing stuff.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

And another....here's a pic from the sail I mentioned above with my mom and dad (their first ever). It was definitely one of those times in your life you know you're doing something special:










Notice the family resemblance?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nice smack. I would've liked to have taken my folks sailing.....


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool sunglasses, smack!  

Had a couple of great weekends up here. Race to the Straights on our boat, everything from a nice ride downwind ride with a 3kt flood and 18kts of breeze to a powered up upwind ride with the heavy #1 in a very civil 8kts of breeze. We saw upper 9's through the water as the wave pattern/size wasn't there to surf, but with the tide, it was 12, so it was a nice ride. Did very well on day 1, and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory on day two in the convergence zone. Live and learn. This weekend was another fun race on an old and still very sexy by any standard cold molded R. Holland 3/4 tonner. Man, the thing just goes upwind like a scalded cat, and the tacking angle is just stupid tight. Forecast called for 'variable to 10' which usually means 'nothing' on the Sound, but a very nice 10-15 filled in making what looked initially to be an all day floater into a quick 3 hour spin! Fun!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's to scalded cats puddin! (PS - any tips on getting cleaner tacks with a cutter. That baby stay sure likes to hang on to the jib.)


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah! Don't sail a cutter! Just kidding. What's catching? The sheet knots? The quickest fix is to have someone walk the tack around and clear things. Look at the bright side. At least you don't have to furl up a genoa to clear a solent stay, then roll it all out again. I've done it racing a cruising boat, and well, it just sucks. And check out the arse on the 3/4 tonner:

Pressure Drop - And a Fiasco it Was!

(first pict)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I knew I could do it, just never did. like sailing the 8' pram I learned on 30 yrs ago........ehehehe........look Smack, NO motor! main sail only! soooo much fun! Oh yeah, got the smoke again, 2nd week in a row for my class, now to wait the 24 hrs for results to be posted, will probably lose first into 2nd again like last week......grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bluto! Dude! That was smooth! Very nice.

And puddin, that was great write up on the Fiasco. What make is that 3/4 tonner?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sailed last evening with my girl, Kris. Was the first time the two of us have been out, just us. She had a great time and did a great job with the jib sheets on tacks/gybes.

More in the blog.....


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Went out with a guy never been sailing in a Behea a few days ago when the wind was breezy. Even with a reefed main we were still honkin through with both of us leaned so far over the side are hair was dragging water. Was not the best day to try and teach some one to sail, that did not work out so well the one attempt I have him.. Great day to be on the water none the less.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Bluto! Dude! That was smooth! Very nice.
> 
> And puddin, that was great write up on the Fiasco. What make is that 3/4 tonner?


Ron Holland designed custom one off.


----------



## Mitch817 (Sep 6, 2010)

*first night sail*

I went out with another club member on the lake on Tuesday night to get my night checkout done finally in the club catalina 22s. My mentor wanted to show me how to sail out without the engine as the wind was right for it. We pushed back from the slip and he had me hold the sail out on the other side of the boat to backwind the sail and we slipped quietly out of the slip. Letting it go to the other side we reversed course and headed out of the marina.

We sailed a bit before sunset, talking quietly together about what things will look like, how he does this or that. We sat and watched the sun set. Just as the last sliver of a blood red sun was dipping below the horizon another sailboat on the lake traversed the disc. Amazingly beautiful in a way I don't know how to put into words. My quick camera shot was late and never do justice to the real life. The wind picked up as the sun was going down, staying smooth, strong, we sailed out and back on the main alone that night to ease our put away time when we were done. But honestly, it was enough. We sailed strong, flat, comfortable on the boat as he and I talked a bit and watched the sun go down.

Then we watched the stars come out as we waited on the moon to rise. A partly cloudy sky and our stars were flitting between the gaps. The marina lights on the lake came up, the blinking lights on the wavebreaks, the blue lights at the Glass Cactus restaurant shone from the shore. It was quiet on the water. Slicing through the waves, the occasional slap in the water of a startled fish as we slipped past them. It grew chillier, sweatshirts and wildbreakers were shrugged on from the bags.

The moon rose giant and green above the horizon casting broken reflections on the water as we headed towards the docks. Slipping into our cove, past the wavebreaks on the mainsail alone I was determined to see if I could follow his example, see how far I could get back to my slip without having to break the silence with our motor. The wind grew slack as I started to round the end of the covered pier, my sail fluttered uselessly on the mast and I put the little outboard motor down. Prime, a sharp pull, and it stuttered to life, muted in the quiet, as if it too wanted to keep the peace. An easy dock in the slip and we were soon tied up, sail put away and ready to go.

Over our shoulders the moon rose bright and shone as the clouds scurried across its face and the stars winked at us in the quiet.

I stood on the bridge of the marina looking at the little catalina 22 in her slip, looking at the moon above and wondering why it took so long to finally find my way to the water. Has it only been a year since my first sailing lessons?

Fair winds my friends..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Summer weather arrived (finally) this weekend, we got off after my wife's Dragon boat session (she paddles with a crew of breast cancer survivors throughout the spring) and enjoyed a terrific beat in 15-18 knots and relatively calm seas. 16 miles to Plumper Cove, on Keats Is just off Gibsons. Wrapped up the day listening to the Vancouver Canucks go up 2-0 in the Stanley Cup finals vs the Boston Bruins... Go Canucks!

Awoke to a pristinely clear and beautiful morning...



















After a walk through the nearby marine park (docks in 2nd pic) we head out into a nicely building NW wind for a quick run back home. A big ebb tide and heavily outflowing Fraser River combined for some very confused seas along the way.

We entered the river water about 8 miles from home.. below you can clearly see the transition.










And we arrived at the Pt Grey Bell buoy finish line just in time to see our son finish the RNSA singlehanded Nanaimo race. He's flying kite and genny because the main ripped luff-to-leech on a prestart gybe with less than a minute to go.... I think SNer Adamlein took part too - great conditions for this two day event.










All in all an excellent weekend, after the cold and rain we've been having...


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Good post Ron...go Canuks go. That Fraser River colour transition is always so dramatic at this time of year. Nce photos, you must be so proud of your son.
Steve


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Great post, Ron. Plumper Cove just got added to my list of places that I want to go to.

I wanted to get out today, but The Admiral made me work on the boat for 6 hours.  The good news is that I knocked several items off my "do" list.

Finally, Go Canucks Go!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

We had a really nice sail yesterday evening. The wind was light (8-10) - but it was awesome just being out with the wife and kids.

We anchored just off "Sometimes Islands". These only appear when the lake gets low - and it's now so low that these islands are becoming a peninsula. It's still not quite as bad as it was last year - but it's getting close. 100+ temps and no rain are taking their toll.

Once they got the anchor set, I threw all of them off the boat...









And then settled in for a nice cold beer...









At that point, I thought I'd conquered the missus and the little punks, until I look aft and spotted another one sneaking up on me...









So, off he went too...









With the boat all to myself, I pulled up the anchor and left them all on Sometimes Island...









I assured them they'd be perfectly safe until monsoon season. I'll probably go get them after work today.

Heh-heh.

(PS - These photos were taken in the water with an iPhone in an AquaBox case. It does distort and blur the images somewhat - but not too bad. It would not take photos underwater through. Don't know why. Phone survived it just fine.)


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Smack, you brought back memories of my dad throwing us off the boat. Good times.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sublime said:


> Smack, you brought back memories of my dad throwing us off the boat. Good times.


Yeah. We call it the "Punk Chunk". Nothing in the world better than sailing with the family.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Reminds me of a time when my daughter were 8 and 5 or there abouts. They wanted to paddle our canoe, so I put the older in the back, younger in front, pushed the canoe out into the lake we were at, watched the fireworks begin! They did figure out how to paddle it forward, sideways, turn etc after a bit. Lots of folks around laughing, including my sons who were about 10 at the time. X showed up, Xploded as normal, walked away, those left continued to enjoy the show. Water was 70F temps, all of 3-4' deep for 100 yds out, they had pfd's on, knew how to swim.......all in good fun! The girlz still laugh about it!

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Balloon Filled Skies*

BFS? Well...

Because it was so very cool, I debated on whether to post this in the hallowed BFS thread. But, alas, no limits were pushed...other than waking up at 0430. Ouch.

My wife had heard about this balloon launch this morning near our marina on Lake Travis. The upside was that it was sure to be the coolest thing of the summer to watch from the boat. The downside is that it was at freakin' dawn.

So, we dragged ourselves out of bed, threw together some breakfast stuff, then headed down to the water. My wife cooked bacon, eggs and pancakes - oh and coffee - in the galley while I furiously worked the tiller. Heh-heh.

The sun coming up on the water was beautiful...










And it was cool to see other sailors out as well. I guess if you think about it, sailors and balloonists have a lot in common.



















Then at about 0615 balloons started sprouting from the treeline by the dam...




























Then, one by one, they started popping off and heading northeast out over the lake...





































Then, as you'd expect, a freakin' stinkpotter blew by us, only 30' to port. Luckily for him his wake wasn't too bad or I would have thrown my coffee mug at him.










BUT RIGHT AFTER THAT, before I could even take my next sip of joe...a freakin' duck, who I'm sure was drunk, came blasting by us as well...throwing off a HUGE roller...










His wake just about capsized us. So I nailed him with my coffee mug, and as he slowly sank beneath the ripples, quacking weakly, I trimmed my sails. I mean, who gets passed by a freakin' duck! Embarrassing.

We then just watched the balloons float away into the gorgeous morning sky...























































There was more hot air in that sky than at anything sailing!! And that's saying something!!

We then sailed for a couple of hours in the light winds (passing a Pearson 27 in the process thank you very much), then headed back in before the temps hit 100+...AGAIN!! As you can see, our lake is down about 30+ feet. Our slips have been pushed out into the lake about 300 yards from where they usually are. It's freakin' hot and dry!










Even so, great sail today!


----------



## FlyNavy (May 14, 2009)

My lord, is there any water at all left down there in Austin? You must be down over twenty feet!


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> We then sailed for a couple of hours in the light winds (passing a Pearson 27 in the process thank you very much), then headed back in before the temps hit 100+...AGAIN!! As you can see, our lake is down about 30+ feet. Our slips have been pushed out into the lake about 300 yards from where they usually are. It's freakin' hot and dry!
> 
> Even so, great sail today!


Nice!

If I'm to get any sailing in, I guess it'll have to be at o'dark-thirty. Might be a good idea anyway to try single handing this boat in light winds anyway. :laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

FlyNavy said:


> My lord, is there any water at all left down there in Austin? You must be down over twenty feet!


Yep. It's kind of dry.

But at least we're not as dry as Big Spring, TX:

Desperate Times, Desperate Measures: Drought-Stricken Texas Town to Recycle Urine - TIME NewsFeed

Of course, I do pee in Lake Travis a lot - so we might be Waterworlding more than we think.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Had another night like a few posts back, Sailed into the slip......

After a 1st to the 1st mark of the race, 3rd to 2nd mark, and finished 2nd OA and 1st in division. Pretty happy! The win even filled in vs 15 min before the start. Called for an 8 mile course, pitch dark at 9 and we were doing go to be goin 2-3 knots. Wind filled in, did the course in 1;15 or there abouts!

marty


----------



## singlee (Aug 14, 2011)

Really nice,,thank you!


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a great sail last night. It’s so hot lately that I’ve been sailing in the evenings. Yesterday I invited some old friends for a sunset sail. Mike had lots of experience in a small one design called a Blue Jay, Allie had none. Wind had been blowing from the west all day and that’s just great cause we had a beam reach all the way to the turn to go out Clearwater Pass. We also had a strong outgoing tide helping us along. At the turn we furled the jib and fired up the diesel for the run out to the Gulf. I’ve never seen Clearwater Pass kick up the way it was yesterday, with the incoming wind and waves and outgoing tide the chop was steep and close together. As the diesel droned on we were burying the bow in the next wave and water was streaming back along the cabin top and the deck ...... it was cool. Once out the pass we were able to set the jib and get out into calmer waters. I was proud of how she handled the rough stuff, none of us ever felt in danger. The sunset was a little muted last night but the wind held and we were able to sail all the way back to the dock ..... the moon was awesome. I really enjoyed letting Mike to most of the sailing, it had been years for him, and Allie really enjoyed herself. She’s already talking about how one could travel and live aboard ......... 

DB


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For whatever reasons these days, the transition between the seasons gets more and more abrupt. Fall arrived with a blast of cold air and moisture but that has finally moderated a little.

Yesterday was one of those perfect days, a convergence of perfect conditions- 75F degrees, pure sun and blue sky without a cloud in it, and a 10kt breeze from the west, which means no fetch, and no waves. Just pure sailing, without any water action to slow you down.

The Pearson 30 is simply a joy to sail. It has such a solid, confident feel to it. It moves much better in light air compared to my Coronado 25, which is saying something since it displaces almost twice as much. I had grabbed my 130% genoa, simply because it was handy, and in only an 8-10kt breeze, the boat kept moving well. My 170% drifter really would have had me flying.

The fall season here is some of the best that can be had- Dry, cool, sunny days with breezes that blow across the Chesapeake, instead of up or down the length of it, providing mostly flat water and extremely pleasant sailing. Cruising and overnighting give an awesome night sky that is insect-free. It's warm enough that a heavy blanket and the body head of a significant other will keep you plenty warm at night, and I have a small, propane, catalytic heater to chase away the morning chill, or I just cook breakfast.

It really doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice bubble! I need to check in on your work list over at SA...but how is your upgrading/repairing going?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Very nice bubble! I need to check in on your work list over at SA...but how is your upgrading/repairing going?


Money is my only limit. I want to set the boat up for racing, but I've decided to be a little unconventional about it.

The mainstream line of thinking is to run all lines aft, and to clutter up the deck and cabin top with winches, organizers, clutch banks and pulleys until you have the "pit" position at the companionway.

I have decided that I'm going to follow the example of a successful J35 that I've raced on, that has built the "pit" position at the base of the mast. I'll be adding a pair of smaller, secondary winches just aft of the primary winches, on the cockpit coaming for spinnaker trimming. The spinsheets will be crosssheeted over the cabin top, and the angle to the winch will be favorable.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is my log entry from my first salt water trip as captain:

*Sept 25, 2010*

Kate (wife), Barbara (sis-in-law) and I arrived at the dock at about 10:15; Fred (brother) arrived about 10 minutes later. We were underway (heading out of York Harbor) before 11:00. It was very warm to start (over 80, I believe) and the seas were a little choppy; the wind was out of the southwest and light. Barbara was a little queasy at first, but once the wind picked up a bit the boat motion was better and she recovered. We sailed north past Nubble Light (about 4.5 miles) and tucked into the lee north of Cape Neddick just 20-30 yards off Short Sands. We dropped anchor there and had lunch (Chicken salad on baguette).

The wind was already strengthening before lunch and this continued. It had shifted and was now out of the west. We reeled in about 1/3 of the Genoa but left the main unreefed. Because of the stronger winds, we made much better time back to the harbor and when we got there, it wasn't time to go in yet. We pulled in closer to land (and calmer water) so the girls could use the head.

Then we continued south for maybe 2 more miles. By the time we turned around at about 4:30 (maybe because we turned around) the wind was much milder and the final leg was very pleasant. The leg from Nubble to the harbor was fun, but the wind was really strong (15-18 kts?). I think the seas were about 2-4 with 6 foot rollers. Between the wind and the seas, I had trouble keeping the boat on course. I need practice. I was surprised (and thrilled) that Kate and Barbara showed no nervousness about the seas or the heeling and everyone had a great time. For an 18' trailer boat, the Moment of Zen is very well mannered and dry.

We were back at the dock by 6:15 or 6:30. We did run out of beer; that was difficult to contend with.

One lesson learned: Rig for rough water before the rough water, or gravity will do it for you. (But I think I knew that!)

Best cruise ever!

(End of entry)

It was Barabara's introduction to sailing; she was hooked! She can't wait to go out again.

Ken


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CarbonSink62 said:


> Here is my log entry from my first salt water trip as captain:
> 
> *Sept 25, 2010*
> 
> *We did run out of beer; that was difficult to contend with.*


Nice write up carb. And my deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

Went to the lake Tuesday morning. Hadn't sailed my little Windrose in almost a year. Been sailing out of Oak Harbor, Washington on my Catalina. Took most of Monday to clean her up and get the gear sorted out. Got to the lake and the elderly lady in the entrance booth was surprised when I asked for a permit so that I could go sailing. "You want a permit now? We close in two weeks." I told her I had to have the permit iin order to be legal. She grimaced and said, "That'll be twenty dollars." I handed her the twenty and headed for the staging area. It was full of trucks and trailers. Some with boats and some without. Everyone trying to get their boat out of the water before the season ended and they drop the water level. Amazingly, everything went quite smoothly. I raised the mast and tuned the rigging. I was somewhat surprised at how easily I raised the mast. Each year I wonder is this the year I have to ask for help? An hour later I splashed the boat. The wind was almost nonexistant. I raised unfurled the jib and ghosted along getting reacquainted with Thistle Dew. I spent two warm October days at the lake. The nights were crisp and clear. Anchored off a point I drank a cup of really good hot chocolate and listened to a Barred Owl's beautiful call; "Who cooks for you?" A Northern Screech owl added his quavering call. Fish were jumping and every now and then a Blue Heron squawked in gutteral alarm over some perceived threat. The days were sunny and pleasant as I motored slowly along the lake shores. My son came down and we had lunch at a marina restaurant and sat and talked for a couple of hours. I told him that there was no wind so he didn't board the boat. Just spent awhile at the marina and left. I spent each day motoring slowly about. Sometimes drifting and sometimes anchored. I did a little reading and tended to some needed chores on the boat. Worked a couple of crossword puzzles. Finally returned to the dock. Trailered the boat and left. And as I left I wished that there had been a little wind. But then again; there really doesn't aways have to be in order to enjoy being aboard a sailboat.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tbrad said:


> "Who cooks for you?"


Love this! I'll think of it everytime I hear one now.


----------



## Arpegecap (Sep 19, 2011)

Thursday PM two buddies and I took the PM off to sail. Air temp 50 deg. F, wind Westerly at 15-20 Kts. Gusts to 25. Had a blast in the cold dry (dense) air. 7.2 Kts upwind on the beat and 8.0 on a close reach. For desert, 8.2 Kts downwind wing on wing. This on my new Harbor 25. I love the boat and the self tacking jib on a Hoyt boom is brilliant. We outfooted and outpointed larger boats easily. This boat looks tradional from the waterline up but below .. race boat. Oh, and the kevlar sails helped 

Thanks to Tom Schock and his crew. I bought the boat sight unseen. It worked out perfectly. The perfect (for me) day-sailer.


Best,

Bob


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

Thursday Choctawhatchee Bay: Winds 10 to 15 gusting a bit more from the East, Starboard Tack out of Boggy Bayou at about 3 Kn, thru the Cut and fall over to a Port Tack and was off to the South East towards Destin. mild chop on the bay per NOAA, the Goal the Middle Bay Bridge about 3.5 miles away, 4 Hours later and having Crossed the Bay 3 and a half time the GPS had me at 17.3kn and a average speed of 4.1, top Speed of 5.4kn. Then sailed back up the bay to a local Marina and logged 24.5 Kn for the day.


This was a good after noon on the Bay, for me my first in a few ways; First time on the the Bay, First time on Salt water.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Had two great sails last week. Saturday in gentle breezes and sunshine with another couple. Just out to the middle of the Sound and back, then a couple of more tacks. Lovely, easy sailing. On Thursday I had a rocking sail over to Connecticut in a moderate to fresh breeze. Anchored for a nap and a snack. Joind in the anchorage by a southbound schooner, I wished I were southbound too. Later I sailed slowly wing and wing for a bit in the dying breeze. Then motored steadily home under a bright moon. Specially sweet after weeks of rain.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I just covered Golfito, Costa Rica to Panama City Panama in 74 hours. First 2/3 was a lot of motor sailing , motoring, with a wee bit of good 6-8 knot sailing for short periods. Then I approached Punta Mala of Panama. Just reading the name tells you something. I was doing 7.8 knots under headsail alone. After rounding the Punta I took one of my 15 minute naps, single-handing. I woke to a great sensation of strength. The stregnth of the boat, and of the wind. I slowly came too, and stepped inside to see 11.+ knots on the GPS.

I looked back out over the sterns, and it was whitecapping like mad, and rollers coming at me. The boat felt like she was on rails, and doing what she was made for. Unfortunatey I have had recent damage to my clew. So I started rolling up the head sail a wee bit at a time. Finally it was rolled in, and I was still doing 6-7 knots. She started swinging her hips a wee bit to port then strbrd, and back again. I rolled out maybe six foot of the headsail, and she picked up a wee bit of speed, but steadied herself.

It's good to be back on the boat again, and doing it single-handed makes it all the sweeter. Sunday night I dropped the hook off of Las Brisas near Panama City, and slept like a rock!.........*i2f*


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nothing as worthy as I2f's run but I had a great stretch the end of Sept first of Oct weekend..... Posted some stuff in my blog.. standard babel of a small lake sailor complete with pics and vids.... Today wasn't all bad either.....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not today, but yesterday....

We were on a club rendezvous to a nearby marina for our Thanksgiving weekend.. Saturday was OK, light SE wind so the spinnaker came out for an on again/off again light air run and reach for the 18 mile trip. Patches of sun briefly but mostly dry with cloud. The forecast for the return trip Monday was 20-30 knots SE (headwind this time) and heavy rain... oh well....

Sunday was amazing, sunny, warm (shorts and T shirt) beachcombing with our kids and granddaughter, crowned by a fabulous pot-luck turkey dinner with the club.

Sure enough the rain and wind arrived overnight, though the forecast was downgraded to 20-25, peaking around noon and easing in the evening. We cast off just after 9 am and rode across and nice 15-18knot outflow wind out of Howe Sound, giving us a fast close reach straight towards home.. 5 miles out that veered to the forecast SEly, started fairly gently but quickly got into the high teens with gusts over that. 

FastForward settled into the beat (frankly our favourite point of sail) powered up with full main and lapper jib. Limited fetch kept the seas down, and we quickly passed a few boats that had left before us. An adverse tide slowed things down a tad but we were making steady 6.4-6.5 knots through the water close hauled on a long favoured tack. Near the bay we put in a few hitches and that's when the fire hose got turned on. A squall came through with breeze near 20, and pounding rain (visibility down to 1/4 mile for a while). We had 5 miles to go and the sailing was so good we just hunkered down (Mrs under the dodger, of course) and enjoyed it. Slid into our slip at 1330 feeling good about the whole weekend.

Didn't hurt that we managed to keep our son and his family on their boat at bay for the entire beat... though I will admit he had me looking over the stern a time or two!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> I just covered Golfito, Costa Rica to Panama City Panama in 74 hours. First 2/3 was a lot of motor sailing , motoring, with a wee bit of good 6-8 knot sailing for short periods. Then I approached Punta Mala of Panama. Just reading the name tells you something. I was doing 7.8 knots under headsail alone. After rounding the Punta I took one of my 15 minute naps, single-handing. I woke to a great sensation of strength. The stregnth of the boat, and of the wind. I slowly came too, and stepped inside to see 11.+ knots on the GPS.
> 
> I looked back out over the sterns, and it was whitecapping like mad, and rollers coming at me. The boat felt like she was on rails, and doing what she was made for. Unfortunatey I have had recent damage to my clew. So I started rolling up the head sail a wee bit at a time. Finally it was rolled in, and I was still doing 6-7 knots. She started swinging her hips a wee bit to port then strbrd, and back again. I rolled out maybe six foot of the headsail, and she picked up a wee bit of speed, but steadied herself.
> 
> It's good to be back on the boat again, and doing it single-handed makes it all the sweeter. Sunday night I dropped the hook off of Las Brisas near Panama City, and slept like a rock!.........*i2f*


Okay - this is what it's all about! You made me smile i2. Wow.

You lucky bastard!!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect Fast.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Shots fired*

We had perfect conditions for a sail on Merrymeeting Bay last Saturday. It is very shallow and our Marshall catboat can make it way up the bay on a flooding tide. Timing is everything! We reached the upper part of the bay just as the tide started out and had a good breeze to push us back to the mouth of the Cathance River. Sometimes we hit sand bars with the cb if we push our time. We spotted a curious double raft of geese on our way back and had no choice but to sail directly at them. We realized it was a large set of decoys as we breezed past. Oops! Three hundred yards beyond the decoys we tacked into the river and the shooting started. We were not hit. Yikes!

Down


----------



## ruosis (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice topic. I enjoyed reading this!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Well Gentlemen,

The sail itself was great, but it was the fact that in Feb. I couldn't hold a pencil because of my health. I had crew join us in Panama in July, because of my health. He trashed the boat, and it's a long story, but it's in my blog that we had to turn back from Hawaii 700 miles off the coast of Costa Rica. Now I am left to my own devices, and made it smoothly. This time it was about being able to do it.........*i2f*


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice one i2f 

As it happens, I had a great sail today, have had my parents over from the UK, have taken them out a few times on the boat and it's either been no wind, heavy rain or other similar unpleasant days. Anyway, they are going back home this weekend and today the weather was finally spot on. Left the harbour, pouring rain, 5 knot beat, sun came out, wind stayed interesting, basically ended up spending about 6 hours blasting about with my Dad, just fantastic.


----------



## subnoize (Oct 5, 2011)

Had a pretty fun sail today, right after work I checked windalert and saw a forecast for 15-20 knots, and a gap in the radar. So I went home and got the force 5, boat ramp was completely empty, gave me plenty of time to rig. Went out and started to hit 3-4 foot waves, then about an hour later, fogged rolled in and dropped visiblity to less than .3 nm, so I had to rely on my handheld gps to navigate back in.
Insanely easy to become disorientated when you can't see land and have no compass.


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

What a nice day today 
Out of Squamish harbor about noon into 5 to 10 knots from the south. Played around for a bit until the wind just dropped to zero for 40mins. Just enough time to warm up the last of the homemade turkey noodle soup and some sandwiches on fresh bread.( Man that was a good bird). As we cleared up the last of the dishes the wind picked up to 10 knots again and cruised on down to Brittania beach. A quick sail past the old mine and we swung around wing on wing all the way back to squamish. 
A good day sailing with good food and good friends.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We sailed in Squamish for 23 years.... I miss those days now.

But still we had a decent light air sail in pleasant conditions (esp for mid October), sailing upwind in English Bay to the bellbuoy in 5-6 knots, and drifting/sailing back on the tide with the spinnaker up. Took new SN member SFU for the afternoon.. he may be buying sooner rather than later now!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

subnoize said:


> ...Insanely easy to become disorientated when you can't see land and have no compass.


Probably would be a good idea to get a compass. Even if it's just a hiking compass with a neck lanyard.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

At last, thought I was never gona post on this thread, piss poor year so far.
Just come in from a good morning on the water, wind just right around 3/4 Southerly and needed a cap to keep the sun out of the eyes. Everthing just right, even got the tack right to skim St Patricks Island before turning for home.
Glad I kept the sails up now.
Safe sailing


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice Cent!!! Dude, you have to take some pics! I'd love to see your part of the world.

As for our part, it's pretty sad right now. The lake is down almost 60 feet from normal (for some perspective, our slip is usually about 100 degrees to the right of this photo in about 30' of water back in the cove - water usually right near the tree-line):










Seriously sucks. It leaves very little room to maneuver. We're now literally sailing a river. Even so, we kept a stiff upper lip as we headed out into the 30 knot winds:










We flew a full main, but left the 150 down so as not to blow out another headsail:










The wife loved it, the kids had a blast, and I was actually pretty chilled out in 30 knots. Not even a BFS. It's amazing how this C27 will point even with just a main. This little boat rocks.

I did pull a bit of an embarrassing move coming back into the slip. Came in a bit hot (needed it with a 15 knot crosswind) and bonked the bow into the dock - despite cranking the little OB in reverse the last 10 feet. Not a bad smack, but I've been nailing it for so long, it sucked to feel like a newb again. Oh well, I guess you always screw up at some point. I'll just have to keep practicing!

Good times.


----------



## HeyPorter (Apr 9, 2011)

Great sail on the Columbia yesterday. Sailflow was calling for 13+ knots, but when we got out there it was pretty calm. Enough to get up the river, but sloowwwwwly. Wind picked up, though, and we sailed for a couple of hours in winds around 13. 

The sun has gone away here in Portland, which means the sailors have too, so the river was pretty empty. I started sailing consistently in October of last year, so cold, rainy sailing is all I knew for six months. I'm excited to sail in the stronger southerlies again, not to mention not having to worry about whether any club boats are available!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Seal Harbor, Maine, 53 degrees, sunny, SSW / S wind at 10 to 15, #2 up and headed out of Eastern Way on November 13, 2011! Global Warming? I could become a fan of that! It was a Beautiful day! Amazing for this time of year. We were the last sailboat on a mooring here and there were no other sails visible yesterday. We missed their company. Lobster pots were still plentiful. 

Jeanie had the helm from starting the A-4 before we cast off to shutting it down when we tied up to remove the sails in Northeast Harbor at sunset. She sailed Tundra Down off the mooring and I trimmed. It was a spectacular day out. The Avon surfed on our stern wave. All systems passed their end of season check. We ran the engine to burn some gas that has been sitting in the tank all season. The #2 had to be eased a few times when the wind picked up to 20+ as we sailed between islands. The traveler was eased a bit too.

Bob Perry designed a very easy boat. The Islander 28 is the most comfortable boat I have ever handled. Jibing in 15+ knots of wind with a #2 jib is a simple and precise maneuver. The boat just does what you want and expect it to do. 

There were a few low clouds that looked like fog patches between the mountains of Mount Desert Island. It was a spectacular way to end the season. Can't wait for 2012 launch!

Down


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You have have a great day sailing even if you're racing, right?

Yesterday's race was a downwind start, with a very short downwind leg in 15kts, gusting to 20kts.

We flubbed our spinnaker launch, so I aborted and told them to put it all away. A few minutes later, we rounded the first mark, and came up on a beam reach, maybe a little harder.

We were treated to the spectacle of our competitors blowing out their spinnakers, multiple round-ups, shrimping their spinnakers and all kinds of carnage as they hoped to carry their chutes on a tight reach. We walked right up into the middle of them as they disentangled themselves.

The day was sunny with a high of 62F or so, and I made hot buttered rum drinks in the galley once we returned to the dock.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> You have have a great day sailing even if you're racing, right?


Hell yes!

That's what I love about SN...it's just all about sailing - any kind of sailing. Oh yeah, and rum. It's all good!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Very nice Cent!!! Dude, you have to take some pics! I'd love to see your part of the world.


As for our part, it's pretty sad right now. The lake is down almost 60 feet from normal (for some perspective, our slip is usually about 100 degrees to the right of this photo in about 30' of water back in the cove - water usually right near the tree-line):

Damn Smack, that looks bad. Maybe a wet and windy Ireland ain,t so bad after all. Hope you get some rain soon. I,m working on the pics but my phone camera make everthing look so far away its hardly worth posting.
Safe sailing


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Family Affair..*

We were blessed with a near perfect early spring weekend.. sunshine, temps into the teens, and a really nice breeze both days, 15- 18knots. It was the opening event of our club's calendar - a pleasant daysail to Bowen Island, a rented cottage for appies, drinks and dinner.. a great breakfast the next day before sailing home in brilliant conditions again.

Our son and his family on their Catalina 36 had decided to join us.. that made it even a better weekend.

Here they are following in our footsteps... er - I mean wake....










Sailing home the next day in a dying outflow that turned into a solid Northwesterly by the time we got into the bay..










Spring sailing in BC.. looking north to Howe Sound's snow capped peaks.










Not without incident, however.. when we reached our harbour mouth and spun around to drop sails, I noticed our engine temp climbing rapidly.. found a ruptured rubber seal and all our coolant in the bilge... RATS....
Fortunately the kids were nearby (they moor in the same marina) and they helped us into our slip, dug out a spare and had things back together and running before heading home yesterday.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dang it, No pics yet from saturdays 3 race regatta on Lk Washington, daughter tooks some pics of the one race sunday and some coming home. BUT, she took the mem card........Do have some of the trip to the lake friday.........may have to find the pic of cptn jack sparrow getting chased by a sea serpent!

got 2 3rd,s then 2 2nds boat for boat, and 2 2nds and 1st on handicap. Beat a boat that was rated a minute a mile faster on one of the races! Unfortunetly sat, a 9 sec a mile slower boat beat me three times boat for boat, but got him on sunday! hence the 1st on handicap, got the faster boat sunday on handicap, but he got my by 7 minutes of actual time over 2 hours....but I still beat him by over a minute and got the the first two marks ahead of him.

marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Lake Washington Sailboat Racing: March 2012

Pics from last weekend....

Not sure who the idjiot was that is port tacking the start in pic 17 group 5, and pics 22-29 in group 7.........what an idjiot!

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice shots Marty.. see you've got an old Martin 29 in the fleet. Love the look of the J44.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

That Martin was looking a bit better than last I saw it raced three or so years ago. It was red with a black stripe in the middle. The owner(at the time) went on a peace corps trip for two yrs, sold it, never got ALL of his money, came back, found it on the auction block, bought it back for $100. Not sure if he repainted it black, or if the previous owner had. Looked like she had some newer sails......pretty quick saturday. I was missing my 155 saturday, put it on sunday and beat it boat for boat. It seems rated slower than she is by 10-15 secs a mile IMHO. The owner does/did sailing class's, so could be the more expert vs the still learning. Saturday it was only my son and I, so tacks were a bit slow. but still had fun.

Marty


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Faster, it was the perfect (and much needed) spring weekend wasn't it? 

I was out crewing on a new (to me) boat in the Smith Island race. This race circumnavigates the island in the middle of the eastern Straits of Juan De Fuca. The straits can be unpredictable this time of year and I was hoping for a blow. We got 0-15kts all day with sun and warmth and I wasn't complaining about that.

What made the sail especially great was that I was sailing with giants. The boat is a custom designed 40 footer. The owner had Bob Perry design the boat for him and the owner built it himself. She's an unassuming boat but AWESOME, stout and seaworthy beyond she is 24,000lbs double headsail, double spreader sloop, 8ft draft with a skeg rudder and modified fin. Her owner, as it turns out, has done more sailing than most of the authors of books on my shelf. He is the real deal. 

For starters he looks to be about 57 years old (since I work in medicine and everybody's birthdays are printed on the chart, I have some experience guessing people's ages) but he is actually 87 years old! I think he is proof that days spent sailing are not subtracted from your life. He has rounded the horn, singlhanded the pacific (a dozen times) done 20something Vic-mauis, circumnavigated South America, pitchpoled the boat and ripped the cabin off, topped out her speed over the water at 19.4knots in a 40kt blow, been at sea through 3 hurricanes with her etc etc etc.... He didn't say much but the rest of the crew did the bragging for him. 

As for the race, there were a few amatures about that would screw up simple winch-work on tacks, but that didn't seem to bother anyone. It was a pretty low-key crew. Somehow though, with minimal fuss, we just WALKED AWAY from the fleet. I couldn't quite figure out exactly what we were doing so right but we even crossed the line before the 31ft trimaran! Our esteemed captain spent a lot of time down below at the nav table after the start and that was different than most boats on other races. Still, I can't quite figure exactly what we were doing so well. I think I have much to learn from crewing on that boat. 

After the wind lessened we were alternating between 2 light air spinnakers and a drifer a few times the race was over and the day was finished off with hot rum and honey. 

What a great day!

MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Was that _Night Runner_, Med?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Faster said:


> Was that _Night Runner_, Med?


How did you know? You know her, and/or do you know Doug? Actually Knight Runner lives in the slip next to Fairhaven.

There really was something special about that boat. She powered up to 8kts over the water with the 150 so gracefully, without any sound, without any fuss, rail close, but not in the water. The layout down below is awesome too. Bob Perry really out-did himself that time.

MedSailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sounds like a good weekend of sailing/racing. The last of the Center Sound races from Shilshoal to Three tree point and back was a hoot from posts on SA. One boat grounded near the mark, mast knocked down, halyard or two blown out. Great pix by Jans Photography here A little windier on the sound than lake washington by 10 or so knots. Glad it was not quite that windy on the lake with just my son and I.

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Easter weekend was fabulous on the West coast. Sunshine, lacking wind to start but filling in nicely Sat/Sun.

While our plans didn't exactly follow the intentions we had a great time. We've been having some intermittent injector problems, and they cropped up an hour into our trip on glassy water, so we decided to turn back with little prospect of any breeze that day. At the dock I changed filters, found a section of dodgy fuel hose (post-filter) and we set out again mid afternoon.

Still no wind, not confident yet in the solution we headed for a shorter trip to Keats Island where friends have a cabin and dock. We got lucky, they were there and we tied up to the dock, and were invited to a woodstove Turkey dinner - bonus! In the end we stayed the Saturday and helped them do some spring yard work.. had a good day there.

With a poor forecast for Monday we sailed home yesterday, beating briefly out Shoal channel and set the spinnaker at Popham Island.. the breeze filled in nicely and soon we were running at 7 - 8 knots with the kite up, no seas to speak of.. perfect.

To add to it all we were joined by a couple of Dall's Porpoises who played with us for several miles. Very difficult to get good pictures, but these are kind of 'arty' if nothing else.. The rusty looking colour is the reflection of our orange spinnaker.

And most amazing is my wife, a nervous downwind sailor, was hanging over the bow with a camera and grinning ear to ear as we were sliding down the waves tickling 8 knots half the time!

All in all a great day!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

While the drama queens were pulling hair, slapping each other, and sloshing around their running mascara...we went sailing.

A good friend of ours has some family in Corpus Christi and invited us down for the weekend. She wasn't sure what kind of boat they had - but assured us her uncle was a pretty good sailor.

Actually, it was a damn fine boat...a 2006 Beneteau 343 just off the back deck of his freakin' house:



















And he was a damn fine sailor...who had raced in the TORC series in the '70's on every boat you can imagine. And had raced his previous boat, a Catalina 30, for over 20 years thereafter, picking up plenty of pickle dishes which he graciously showed me. He was also a diver, and had a bottom cleaning service up until a year or two ago. The dude definitely deserved a much-envied BFS hat and a beer:









_David and our friend's cousin._

The sailing was actually pretty good both days. It was blowing steady 15-22, spurred on by some nice thunderstorms in the area:



















And David taught us all a lot about handling the boat:









_Our friend at the helm._

I did most of the driving - which was fine by me. We had to sail in the ICW a couple of hours to get out into the bay. I learned I'm not a big fan of the ICW. Way too much of a hassle. That's not sailing.

But we finally got out into the bay and opened her up in 20 knots. She was seriously tender due to her shoal keel. And dropping the centerboard helped - but not all that much on the tenderness side. Give me a deep keel any day. I'll just anchor farther out and throw empties at the shoalers.

She had a loose-footed in-mast furling main. I liked the loose-foot, but the in-mast furling is not for me. Way too hard to fine-tune the sail (at least this one). Of course, this boat was about convenience, not racing, so no big deal. However, the worm gear in the mast had already started deteriorating (edges breaking off the tracks) after only 5 years of sailing. I kind of expected more from Beneteau in the quality department - especially on such a critical system. Also, we had to be careful to manage the main while furling it. It was really easy to get it in a bind.

I guess what was weird about it all was that you had all this stuff to make it easier to sail, then you had the damn centerboard that you had to crank 50-80 times (one way) to avoid sliding across the water in a fresh breeze. That was a lot of work for little reward.

Yet, the twin rudders on this 343 did make it seriously stable on a hard beat. Very, very little tendency to round up. That I liked. Our boys even did some steering - which they loved. But they had a problem going from the tiller to the wheel - as did the wife. Always interesting to see sailor's dyslexia.

All in all, I learned I need a more performance oriented boat. I'm still a Beneteau fan - but I think I'll opt for the First series when the day comes.

This, my friends, is what it's all about.

Now - back to your regularly-scheduled mascara....


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

4th grader First Time Sailing


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

That is awesome WD!


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sometimes the best day sailing is when you stay home. Saturday night I was really looking forward the the race on our lake. I got home from work thinking I would change and take the wife and we would go race. Instead I found her with several bags and soil and mulch toiling in the landscape around our pool. I said "I guess you don't want to go racing tonight". Her reply "I will if you want to" let me know real quick that she really meant "if you want any boom-boom you better get your ass to work speading that mulch"...so I did. Just about the time the race started at 7pm, we were finishing up and having a beer. I was smiling to myself about how nice the beds looked...and the boom-boom thing, when she mentioned a very ominous cloud rising up over the house across the street. I thought about all my friends out on the lake (we live only 600 feet from the shoreline) and hoped they would be ok. Within 10 minutes the wind was howling. the storm lasted about 15 minutes and things calmed down to just a nice summer rain shower. During those brief minutes, all hell broke loose on the fleet. No boats were lost but many ended up with things stretched, sprung, bent and broken. My buddy called me and said during the peak of the storm the wind was blowing 35 and gusting to 50mph. He sails an Eleven Metre One Design and does not carry a motor so he just kept sailing for control. He told me at one point he was surfing under main and jib and hit 20 kts. I've been on his boat under spinnaker and seen 20kts, but never would have believed under main and jib alone. All's well that ends well. We'll go for it again Wednesday. Oh...and the boom-boom ;-)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Got out this afternoon after work, to try out a new headsail. Gorgeous day as you can see... pretty happy with the sail too, so far!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread Faster. Once my boat is out of the yard I hope to be posting to it soon!

What's with the reef? Are ya scared? 

MedSailor


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread Faster. Once my boat is out of the yard I hope to be posting to it soon!
> 
> What's with the reef? Are ya scared?
> 
> MedSailor


Don't let the flat water fool you, It was fairly windy today! Nothing like what we had yesterday, but still breezy! ( I was working on the roof of one of those buildings WISHING I was out there sailing!)


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

15 days 'til splash here. Though I am sure I won't be able to offer any Orca-off-my bow photos. Maybe a big fat Canada Goose?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SchockT said:


> Don't let the flat water fool you, It was fairly windy today! Nothing like what we had yesterday, but still breezy! ( I was working on the roof of one of those buildings WISHING I was out there sailing!)


You're right about that! Windy around here too, but as you say not as much as earlier in the week. I went to check out my boat in the yard and make sure it was blocked well enough!

MedSailor

PS Teasing aside, I was wondering if it was a flattening reef. Looks like a little too much sail in the bunt to be a flattening reef, but perhaps only enough to be a shallow reef??


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

MedSailor said:


> PS Teasing aside, I was wondering if it was a flattening reef. Looks like a little too much sail in the bunt to be a flattening reef, but perhaps only enough to be a shallow reef??


We have a rather large main relative to the sailplan and the reefs are not shallow. The first reef was in, but I guess the bulk of bunt was on the other side of the main.

I didn't need the reef after the first half hour, but was alone, feeling lazy - just enjoyed the day, and played a bit with the new jib.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Blowin 15-20 at the start of a race today, got into the 20-25, back to 15-20, then down to 10-15 for a bit, got rid of 110, about 30 min later, 20-25 for 10-15min, then down, back up........got around the rock, one other boat grounded........got our spin up, tack line sheave broke......got spin down, got the 140 up, doing 7-8.9 knots in a 6.6ksb wing on wing......finished under a 140, just before final mile and turn was in the low 20's, finishe in low to mid teen winds.....got the SMOKE held handicap in division........great day!

Marty


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I may have just figured out how to post pictures. Hmm. Unfortunately I'm upside down.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Not upside down I hope. Sailed to whidbey an back. Good wind this week if not gusting 35 knots all night. That's when I try to convince someone else to take their boat out but I haven't had much success yet 

Hmm now it's sideways. Well just turn you phone or your head an it should look all right. Ill type a thousand words next time to spare you my strange attachments.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

northoceanbeach said:


> I may have just figured out how to post pictures. Hmm. Unfortunately I'm upside down.


It's all good. I'm planning on sailing back to Australia too. 

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Blowin 15-20 at the start of a race today, got into the 20-25, back to 15-20, then down to 10-15 for a bit, got rid of 110, about 30 min later, 20-25 for 10-15min, then down, back up........got around the rock, one other boat grounded........got our spin up, tack line sheave broke......got spin down, got the 140 up, doing 7-8.9 knots in a 6.6ksb wing on wing......finished under a 140, just before final mile and turn was in the low 20's, finishe in low to mid teen winds.....got the SMOKE held handicap in division........great day!
> 
> Marty


This is exactly what I love about sailing. One man's "nice sail" is another man's "hysterical BFS". Nicely done Bluto.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

We are absolutely loving our yacht! We took some friends out on the bay on Saturday in perfect conditions...sunny, 10-15...just awesome. They are now hopelessly hooked.

The boys on the foredeck...









Helming the inimitable _Dawn Treader_ toward adventure:









On the way out the channel into the bay, we had a serious brush with BFS fame. I look over to port and see a JBoat about 60' away with the name "Shearwater" on her transom. I recognized the name - but thought "no freakin' way". As she raised her gold sail, I knew it was these guys:

Shearwater | sailing + frugality, conservation and adventure

And they definitely know how to BFS:






I left them a comment on their thread. I really wish I'd gotten to talk with them a bit. They are the epitome of Big Freakin' Sailors.

It was also a great day in that this was the first time our friends had sailed...and they got the full treatment. Before leaving the dock I walked them through the basics, including what to do in a COB situation, etc. As it turned out, one of the kids had left the boat hook on the side deck and I hadn't noticed it until we were right in the middle of a tack. The sheet tightened as I was moving forward to try to grab the hook and catapulted it over the lifelines...of course.

Ginger kept her eye on it as we readied the boat to go back around. By the time we tacked we were about 150 yards past the floating hook. I had Steven go below and grab the fishing gaff and be ready on the foredeck. I sailed back below the hook then turned through the wind and hove to about 8' above it, hoping we'd drift right down onto it. We were just out of range for him to grab it. We gybed back around, sailed back up wind, gybed again and headed back toward it, sheeting everything in tight. We slowly drifted down toward the hook bringing it right along-side where he easily pulled it back aboard. Perfect.

All in all, it took us maybe 10 minutes. It would have been less had we had a hook that was able to swim for that first pass. Lazy freakin' hook.

THEN, we actually encountered another semi-emergency. Some dude had taken a tumble on a Hobie 16 and was too tired to right it.










The other boat in the pic was assisting, but we came in close and hove-to to stand by. It was obvious the guy was new to the boat...but I could totally feel his pain in that regard remembering my own Fiasco.

The other boat alerted the CG (which I personally thought was a bit unnecessary at this point), then threw him a line. He secured it to his righting line they pulled the cat back up and he struggled back aboard. Everything squared away, we headed back to our beautiful day.

We did see this ketch(?) that was flying a sail between the masts that I'd never seen before. What is that thing called? Is it just an extra sail for a ketch - or is this not a ketch?










My docking was still a little sloppy. We pretty much always have a cross-wind which makes it hard squeezing her into her very tight slip. But we got her in with no crunching, yelling, or cussing. I do need to work on my decision-making skills though. We come in stern-first and since we have new crew, everyone was still on the foredeck. I was coming in just a tad hot and knew they wouldn't have time to make it back and fend the transom off the dock. So I made sure the boat was in neutral and scrambled to put a foot out and keep us off. Not in time as the swim ladder eased into the dock. Then I remembered...I HAD A FREAKIN' ENGINE! I'm just so used to having that really weak outboard on the C-27 that I'm so in the habit of handing the boat in instead of relying on the engine. I need to get over that habit. It's a bad one on such a big boat. Live and learn.

We did have a spot of trouble, however. After we docked there was the strong smell of diesel below. I checked the main bilge, and sure enough there was about a gallon of the stuff in there. I'll approach the Sailnet Gearhead Illuminati on that one.

But apart from that, it was absolutely perfect. THIS IS LIVING BABY!


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Do not try to stop the boat by putting a foot out! Your boat weighs 20,000 pounds plus. It will really mess up your foot, ankle leg... We have all acted without thinking but that is REALLY dangerous. The cost of a new stern ladder is nothing compared to the cost of a new foot.

Take care.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

glassdad said:


> Do not try to stop the boat by putting a foot out! Your boat weighs 20,000 pounds plus. It will really mess up your foot, ankle leg... We have all acted without thinking but that is REALLY dangerous. The cost of a new stern ladder is nothing compared to the cost of a new foot.
> 
> Take care.


You're absolutely right. I've drilled it into the boys' heads to never get themselves between the boat and a hard bit. Then I do it. Next time I'll drop a couple of fenders onto the transom - and actually use the engine like I should have in the first place.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I had a great sail today, between Kitnos and Hydra (60Nm) all the time between 7.5K and 8.5K. It seems my wife is getting used to the boat and the speed. I don't want to frighten her.

Even so I was under sailed almost all the time, with a second reef on the main and a reefed genoa to the size of a jib. Wind between 12 and 20K (apparent). I am still learning the boat. That is a powerful one to sail solo and the winches are away from the wheel that is a big one. I would like to be able to change that, I mean the winches near the wheel.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

northoceanbeach said:


> I may have just figured out how to post pictures. Hmm. Unfortunately I'm upside down.


It looks good from the southern hemisphere.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PCP said:


> Yes, I had a great sail today, between Kitnos and Hydra (60Nm) all the time between 7.5K and 8.5K. It seems my wife is getting used to the boat and the speed. I don't want to frighten her.
> 
> Even so I was under sailed almost all the time, with a second reef on the main and a reefed genoa to the size of a jib. Wind between 12 and 20K (apparent). I am still learning the boat. That is a powerful one to sail solo and the winches are away from the wheel that is a big one. I would like to be able to change that, I mean the winches near the wheel.


Man that sounds awesome Paulo! I'd LOVE to sail that part of the world. Maybe one day. Post some pics or video if you get a chance.

Vela feliz meu amigo!


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

OK - it was threatening rain, the wind was weird because we were on the St. John river in New Brunswick, Canada, it was on a borrowed West Wight Potter 19 and it was kind of cold. And it only lasted about 90 minutes.

But - I had two of my grandsons out for the first time this summer!

I had a great sail today. 

Rik


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Took the new Catalina out yesterday for the first time, took me a little while to get everything rigged and mast up as I hadn't done it in a while. Temperature was mid 80's mostly overcast with steady 5 - 10 winds with gusts to 15, just about perfect. I floated CatManDeaux about 4:30, motored away from the dock cracked a cold Sol, shut down the motor, sailed around using the furler for half hour or so then raised the main. Like I said the conditions were perfect, during the sail knot meter showed 5+, boat heeled over like a dream (the admiral wasn't there so I got away with it), oh and maybe the best part is there is a 10 horsepower motor limit on this lake so I didn't have to deal with powerboater or wave runner guy. It was a great 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice is that a cat 22?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Never mind. Should have read. Catman22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Man that sounds awesome Paulo! I'd LOVE to sail that part of the world. Maybe one day. Post some pics or video if you get a chance.
> 
> Vela feliz meu amigo!


I don't have pics while sailing. When I am sailing and it would be fun to have a pick I am to busy to take a picture and my wife too scared LOL.

But I will tell you a secret, the best place in Greece till know, a group of smaller Islands that they call the Small Cyclades. Mostly you find Greeks there and not too many Americans or other Europeans. The wind blows hard sometimes and you have to look for shelter for some days (4 in two ocasions, one of then with the wind blowing at 35K, I mean not on the open, on the little cove)

That is a good thing because it scares out the charter crowd and less experienced sailors. Few sailboats, fantastic little towns, cheap and great food and very nice people, people that are not yet fed up with tourists.

Besides when the Meltemi is not blowing too hard you have great sailing wind all days and all time (between 15 and 20K).

Most of the time you are the only boat on the anchorage, sometimes two but always cool and relaxed.



Island-hopping: Greece's Small Cyclades | Travel | The Guardian

Regards

Paulo


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

We had a perfect sail on Sunday. Winds were predicted to be 10 knots or less and it looked like less. We went out figuring the motor if necessary out to Anacapa Island. It was a perfectly clear day. After clearing the breakwater, we unfurled the Genny and hoisted the main and shut down the engine are started to sail at a "blistering" 3 knots. We decided to stick with it and within a few minutes the wind picked up and we were doing 5 kts. We sailed past the west end and out about 4 more miles. 
We saw a dozen pods of common dolphin and one pod of Rizzo's dolphin. Saw one large Mola Mola about 6' across. Many sea lions. 

This is what sailing is all about.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Some day ill have things to share with all of you. But for now I love reading all about the areas you all travel to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Smackdaddy - thanks for sharing your day out with your boys, and the pics. Glad you all had fun and some adventure, too. Congrats on saving your boat hook and doing the COB maneuvers. Good practice! 

Also, thanks for the video from Shearwater - wow, what a ride! He kept that boat steady. Looked like tons of fun. Tiring, but fun!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Had a great weekend trip down the coast to Half Moon Bay from San Francisco (Alameda). Lots of fog on Saturday morning, but a good opportunity to practice with the radar. Rendezvoused with a buddy boat and we matched raced all the way to HMB. Most of the day, the wind was out of the WSW so we beam reached a lot but the wind finally clocked and we were able to fly the spinnaker for the last couple of hours. On Sunday, toured the town, walked over to Mavericks, and then attended a great party at HMBYC that evening. We had 300’ visibility in heavy fog on Monday morning, even needing the radar to find the opening in the breakwater. Did have lots of fun tracking the fishing fleet using the MARPA function. We motored under that fog most of the way up the coast but the wind built enough for us to sail as we approached San Francisco. The fog finally dissipated at the GG Bridge into glorious sunshine and we were greeted by the New Zealand-Emirates challenger coming at us, foiling at great speed all the while going up wind. If getting potentially run over by an AC 72 isn’t enough, they are accompanied by a retinue of crash boats, guard boats, support boats and even a helicopter. If you think the current crop of AC boats are boring, stare down one in a crossing situation sometime. We were also treated to a Red Bull youth America’s Cup race just getting under way. We tacked back and forth in the vicinity of the leeward mark to catch the action. There is a quantum difference in the relative size and speeds of the AC 45’s and 72’s. After the race, we turned towards home and launched the kite off the city front and proceeded at a nice 6-7 kt pace. Then, when out of nowhere, one of the Australian 45’s zoomed up from behind and blew by us, while flying his kite and in full racing mode. He passed us at about only 25 to 30 feet off our beam as if to say, “welcome to the future, old man!”


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Magnolia said:


> Smackdaddy - thanks for sharing your day out with your boys, and the pics. Glad you all had fun and some adventure, too. Congrats on saving your boat hook and doing the COB maneuvers. Good practice!
> 
> Also, thanks for the video from Shearwater - wow, what a ride! He kept that boat steady. Looked like tons of fun. Tiring, but fun!


Yeah - that Shearwater ride was definitely a BFS. Ours was just a nice leisurely sail. Glad you enjoyed it mag.

Much more to come!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

My wife had a perfect sailing day LOL. Small trip, between Poros and Aegina (15K) against the wind with dolphins and all.

Flat sea (fishermen in Portugal call it Ladies' sea) with about 5k true wind or less. With flat sea we where making at 34/37º of the wind between 4.0 and 6.2k with an apparent wind between 6.0 and 8.5K. 

I guess that what is a perfect sailing day is not the same for all. Sailing like this is OK for me and clearly beats motoring but I use the time to clean the boat or read...easy sailing on autopilot.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sometimes you just gotta love Friday afternoons!



We managed to get out after work, and lucked into an unusual SW breeze that put us on the rhumb line close reaching for Gibsons Landing. Sunny and warm, the breeze later died but returned as a light SE for an easy relaxing run/reach for what daylight remained.

Morning dawned very misty, and it stayed that way all day and into this morning. Some morning views of Plumper Cove..





These cuddly guys were exposed at the morning low tide. 



We headed out in heavy fog, visibility about .5 NM, and managed again to get a good, if dampish sail on a lopsided beat in 15 knots SE, which turned into a northerly wind along with some rumblings of thunder not too far away. This kind of fog is rather unusual for us..

This was forecast to be warm and sunny, but sometimes, you know, they just don't get it right.. fine weekend anyhow, but summer seems coming to an end.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

So we left our marina, heading to our friends' marina in Penetanguishene. They were having their end-of-season party.

Shortly after we cleared the channel our other friends in Cormarant passed the entrance markers and hoisted their sails.

There was a regatta going on in the middle of the bay between where we were and where we wanted to go. The wind, as usual, was on our nose and when it was blowing it was swirling around.

We made the decision to sail around the race. This would give us a reasonable reach and put us further off-shore which usually means less arbitrary wind. I noticed that our friends were scooting along the western side of the race. They seemed to be heading towards a point of land that would necessitate them tacking into the race course.

I privately scoffed their decision, thinking that once I got around the committee boat I could turn up onto a nice close reach and make good way towards the outer harbour.

To my dismay I watched as my friend was able to maintain his tack, hugging the shore and skirting the race. As Cormarant was making good speed and direction, Sea Dragon was left wallowing in the middle of the Bay.

By the time the wind became favourable Cormarant was over a mile ahead and setting herself up for a tack onto a reach towards Penetanguishene.

Although it appeared as though we were way behind the eight ball, I made the decision to see what I could do to at least close the gap between the boats. Rather than follow Cormarant's route, I set about sailing a saw-tooth pattern with long favourable tacks and shorter unfavourable ones. This made for a bit more work for my crew - but seeing as she has been explaining that this was a better strategy for years: I thought I owed it to her to try it out.










It wasn't clear if we were making ground until Cormarant missed rounding Sucker Creek Point and had to tack away out into the Bay. We barely made the point and were able to reach out towards Whisky Island and take a decisive lead and ultimate victory - even though at no point did Cormarant and Sea Dragon claim to be racing.

I was pretty chuffed as Cormarant has a much more experienced and skilled skipper and crew, plus she has 4 or 5 feet of waterline in her favour.

We arrived at Bay Moorings and participated in their party - had a great time.

Captain 'High' Liner:









The next day, on our return trip, Cormarant gave me a lesson in light air sailing and handed me my hat.

Great fun, great friends, great weekend.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, but did you wave at anyone?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Man that sounds awesome Paulo! I'd LOVE to sail that part of the world. Maybe one day. Post some pics or video if you get a chance.
> 
> Vela feliz meu amigo!


OK, I have one:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Had a lovely LFS yesterday - with a couple of interesting moments. My in-laws wanted to try out this sailing thing that we've been blathering about for years. So it was my mother/father-in-law, her brother and his wife, and me and the boys. The weather was absolutely perfect...10-15 knots and 73 degrees.

After I ran everyone through the boat usage and safety schpiel, we headed out. It was a lumpy ride out of the channel and into the bay - with big mobos coming in and out. But everything went smoothly. We raised full sail and took off on a nice beam reach at 6-7 knots. It was perfect.

After a couple of hours and tacks up and down the bay - the MIL started feeling queasy. The wind had picked up to a solid 15+ so the seas were getting a bit "bigger" (NOTHING like the 10'-12'ers we'd just dealt with on our recent off-shore). We tacked back toward the channel to call it a day.

As we headed back, on starboard tack - I saw a large 40+', geared up, cruising sloop (I think it was a Passport 41 - which meshes with the boat's name), with full sail flying, heading perpendicular to us on port tack toward the shore. Because I was walking everyone through the "rules of the road" - I explained the situation...and waited for the guy to bear off. And I waited. And waited. He wasn't budging - and was moving steady at about 5-6 knots. It was getting close. Too close.

I yelled "starboard" and had to make a quick decision. A quick gybe would have put me to windward of him with no speed. And any drastic move by me would have possibly thrown him into an equally drastic move the wrong way. Having been on the start line a few times in races, I've grown pretty comfortable with close passes. I could tell we were JUST ahead of him in terms of speed and angle. So I gritted my teeth and stood-to. It got very quiet in the cockpit.

Sure enough, my stern cleared his bow by maybe 40'. And as he passed, I was a bit shocked to see that there was NO ONE AT THE HELM - OR EVEN IN THE COCKPIT!!!! This boat was ghost-sailing, with full sail, through a crowded area completely on its own!

Thinking the worst (MOB, disabled down below, etc.) I took note of the boat's name and tried several times to hail it. No response. I tacked back around and followed - sending BigSmack down below for the binocs. We saw no one. Just the boat sailing itself to the shore. I called several more times. No response. I was just about to call Securite and alert the CG (working on the wording in my head) when...

...still on the binocs, BigSmack saw a person come up into the cockpit and move to the side deck. What the hell????!!!!! Who does that???

We tacked back around and headed for the channel - just as my poor MIL started hurling into a ziplock.

My stern-in docking sucked worse than usual on this trip, but with some help from a crazy dude on the docks, we got her in with only minimal bumping and grinding. Of course, then I had to pay for that help by listening to 30 minutes of government conspiracy theory. It was like I was trapped in PRWGatory. Heh.

A great weekend for sure!


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably still should have called the CG since there was a close call, no response on the radio and still no reaction after coming up. At least all was well in the end but I would be pissed at that.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We had a good couple of days this past weekend despite some rain.

Our club's 'shakedown', we enjoyed a dry, but cloudy reach/run in 15-18 knots 12 miles to our destination, sailed harbour to harbour. Plenty of rain later, but dry for the trip.

Yesterday coming back against the wind, a bit less breeze - 10-12 knots, but had a wonderful 50-60 degree lift around a headland and ended up on a single tack fetch right up to the harbour mouth again. Some (quite a lot, actually, of rain) but a great sail. 

Best part was we had such a good line and were dialed in at 6 knots plus a bit close hauled, that the boats motoring in the rain never passed us!


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the radar shot on Saturday over San Francisco Bay. The weather people called it correctly -- it rained all day within winds fluctuating between zero and 17 knots. I was single-handing in the SSS Corinthian YC race. Had a late start, but found all the marks (Blossom Rock to Blackaller to Southampton Shoal to Little Harding to finish ~18 NM), dodged the ferries and tankers, and felt like everything was grooving pretty well even though I was soaked and cold. (Why is it so hard to find foulies that don't leak at the neck...?) I was within 10 minutes of the finish line when the time expired for the race and someone yanked the finish line buoy off the course. Oh well. I had a GREAT day, and having the patience to wait out the doldrums is not a strong suit


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

gamayun said:


> This is the radar shot on Saturday over San Francisco Bay. The weather people called it correctly -- it rained all day within winds fluctuating between zero and 17 knots. I was single-handing in the SSS Corinthian YC race. Had a late start, but found all the marks (Blossom Rock to Blackaller to Southampton Shoal to Little Harding to finish ~18 NM), dodged the ferries and tankers, and felt like everything was grooving pretty well even though I was soaked and cold. (Why is it so hard to find foulies that don't leak at the neck...?) I was within 10 minutes of the finish line when the time expired for the race and someone yanked the finish line buoy off the course. Oh well. I had a GREAT day, and having the patience to wait out the doldrums is not a strong suit


No pic shows up. Your linked pic is password protected. You need to remove protection from the pic for it to show up.

:worthless:

...always wanted to do that!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed the SSS Corinthian, We elected to stay home and out of the rain. I have enjoyed doing the race in years past. One race, we got rolled at the start, read the tidal currents perfectly to regain the front, only die on the wrong side of a wind shear behind Angel. Zero to hero then to zero then to mid fleet all in one race. Our moral victory was beating a SC50 (who was also having a bad day) at the finish. Care to go into details on the race? Love to hear them.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> No pic shows up. Your linked pic is password protected. You need to remove protection from the pic for it to show up.
> 
> :worthless:
> 
> ...always wanted to do that!


That's weird. I can see it my browser. And I am clueless how to post pictures, it has never let me do it even though all the boxes seem to be checked correctly. This was a URL that looked like it took well. Let me see if I can find the password protection. Frustrating. Just frustrating.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

GeorgeB said:


> Glad you enjoyed the SSS Corinthian, We elected to stay home and out of the rain. I have enjoyed doing the race in years past. One race, we got rolled at the start, read the tidal currents perfectly to regain the front, only die on the wrong side of a wind shear behind Angel. Zero to hero then to zero then to mid fleet all in one race. Our moral victory was beating a SC50 (who was also having a bad day) at the finish. Care to go into details on the race? Love to hear them.


Not sure if anyone wants to hear the gory details. Certainly not as interesting as getting "rolled at the start" -- what does that mean?! There's so much I need to learn about the wind and currents on the bay and optimizing those conditions. Of the 10 non-spinnaker, single-handers in my fleet, only two finished and I was behind them by about 55 minutes and 10 minutes, respectively, so I feel like I'm doing some things alright. My start sucked though. Big time. I had accidentally flipped the channel up button n the VHF and never heard the sequence, which I knew got delayed, and couldn't see the flags. I think I was 20 minutes late over the start line. I'm very aggressive in my starts in my club's Cal 20s, but I'm the most timid mouse in my boat right now. I'll get more comfortable with that and certainly wasn't the only one to start last, which is why I was so confused. There were about a dozen boats milling around me and I think everyone must have had the same idea about the "other guy not starting yet." One boat I was watching I had asked him which division he was in, which was the one BEFORE me and he still started AFTER me. I finally got clued in when the shotgun had been quiet for a while. It was crazy bad. Something I definitely need to work on.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Let's try this again. How this?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

gamayun said:


> That's weird. I can see it my browser. And I am clueless how to post pictures, it has never let me do it even though all the boxes seem to be checked correctly. This was a URL that looked like it took well. Let me see if I can find the password protection. Frustrating. Just frustrating.


Works for you because you're logged in. We're not. 

Photo hosting does not work for many of us. I use PhotoBucket.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> Works for you because you're logged in. We're not.
> 
> Photo hosting does not work for many of us. I use PhotoBucket.


Can you see the image above? I posted it with PhotoBucket (thanks, Faster). It's so hard to know whether it is working if I can see it fine, but no one else can!


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

This was written better than I could describe it: norcalsailing.com SSS Corinthian Race


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yesterday, actually...

Last weekend my son and his wife and crew did the "Round the County" race in the San Juan Islands on their Schock 35. It was a wild Saturday with 30 knots+ and a drifter Sunday. About 100 boats or so, I think. They did well placing 2nd in Div and 21st overall. They managed to get the boat back to Pt Roberts late Sunday evening.

Yesterday he and I went down and sailed home to Vancouver. We had an amazing weather window, sunny, mild 10C temps. We set sail 5 mins out of the breakwater and did a single tack close hauled to start and bearing off as we worked our way up the strait, popping the kite with 6 miles to go, managed to dry out three sails after a very wet weekend. 32 NM in 4.5 hours.. pretty nice. This boat really likes to move and he has good sails.



After yesterdays near-springlike conditions we are under a wind and rain warning today with up to 4 inches of rain expected overnight... we dodged a bullet there!

EDIT TO ADD: just checked the weather stations along yesterday's route (where we had NW 8-10 knots) today is varying from 24-29 SE Gusting 35K... Would have been quicker, maybe, but wet and miserable..


----------

